# Quantums Overhead in Vertical Grow!



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks to a collaboration between HLG, @Stephenj37826 of Johnson Grow Lights, @robincnn of Northern Grow Lights and yours truly of ICC Growers and TCDLabs, I'm proud to present what we believe is the first quantum board based _*overhead light fixture*_ for vertical gardening;


Together, we're turning indoor growing on its ear.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

More snaps of the initial setup. The plant is already 8 days into its bloom cycle and it's a lil stressed, but this still should be a good test run under real world conditions.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

After an hour, the boards were warm to the touch. 

The lenses make for a very nicely spread out distribution pattern.


----------



## Shugglet (Dec 23, 2016)

Is this the best test to see what theyre really capable of though? Dont they just amount to side lighting one side of a typical grow? 

I would think these would be better suited for where your cobs currently are and vice versa, dont you think? I would think the cobs would put out more intense lighting and when you consider the inverse square law seems a role reversal would be good... An expensive undertaking it certainly would be though.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice boards tyst... Can't wait to see the results


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

Pulling up a chair........


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> After an hour, the boards were warm to the touch.
> 
> The lenses make for a very nicely spread out distribution pattern.


Are you using COBs vertically as light also ?


----------



## fearnoevil (Dec 23, 2016)

Ah Chaos beat me to the question, lol. So what's the output from each of those fixtures and what driver are you using? I'm subbed, these QB's look like another great improvement in LED lighting (too bad I just spend over $1500 for the 5 light bars I'm going to build, lol - oh well it's only money ;?).


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> Pulling up a chair........


Beers are in da cooler, bro-


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> Are you using COBs vertically as light also ?


Yessir, you can see them in the background. I've been running them for about a year now.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

fearnoevil said:


> Ah Chaos beat me to the question, lol. So what's the output from each of those fixtures and what driver are you using? I'm subbed, these QB's look like another great improvement in LED lighting (too bad I just spend over $1500 for the 5 light bars I'm going to build, lol - oh well it's only money ;?).


Well I'm a big fan of letting the testing tell the tale and we have a ways to go yet to prove how much better they are.

I'm optimistic, I think this is potentially a game changer.

Each fixture consists of 4 boards, wired in series and driven by a Meanwell HLG-320H-C1400B, for 320W at system level. One fixture pulls 330W with the driver, the other pulls 340W, I'm guessing it's due to variations in the boards and drivers.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Nice boards tyst... Can't wait to see the results


I can't wait to SMOKE 'em!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can't wait to SMOKE 'em!


Sorry if i missed it, what ya got there? I assume one is a jillybean?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

I wanna see these in action.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well I'm a big fan of letting the testing tell the tale and we have a ways to go yet to prove how much better they are.
> 
> I'm optimistic, I think this is potentially a game changer.
> 
> Each 4 boards are driven by a Meanwell HLG-320H-C1400B, for 320W. One board pulls 330W with the driver, the other pulls 340W, I'm guessing it's due to variations in the boards and drivers.


To drive the boards like that are 2 wired in parallel and those sets of 2 wired in series? I always think I understand the driver matching but I'd hate to burn out some leds over a stupid mistake


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

What happens is the driver will equalize to how ever many boards there are.

@ttystikk wrote "Each 4 boards are driven by a Meanwell HLG-320H-C1400B, for 320W. One board pulls 330W with the driver, the other pulls 340W, I'm guessing it's due to variations in the boards and drivers."

"One board is one panel of QBs pulling 340ish correct ?"

Sorry I just don't want someone to misread it as one QB pushing 330-340W


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> To drive the boards like that are 2 wired in parallel and those sets of 2 wired in series? I always think I understand the driver matching but I'd hate to burn out some leds over a stupid mistake





ChaosHunter said:


> What happens is the driver will equalize to how ever many boards there are.
> 
> @ttystikk wrote "Each 4 boards are driven by a Meanwell HLG-320H-C1400B, for 320W. One board pulls 330W with the driver, the other pulls 340W, I'm guessing it's due to variations in the boards and drivers."
> 
> ...


Each fixture has its own driver and the 4 boards are wired in series in this case.

You're right, I misspoke above and just edited that post to say what I intended, thanks for the grammar and clarity check!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Shugglet said:


> Is this the best test to see what theyre really capable of though? Dont they just amount to side lighting one side of a typical grow?
> 
> I would think these would be better suited for where your cobs currently are and vice versa, dont you think? I would think the cobs would put out more intense lighting and when you consider the inverse square law seems a role reversal would be good... An expensive undertaking it certainly would be though.


As usual, thinking backwards.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

Is that your recommended setup with 2 modules? Or you are just testing with 2 modules?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is that your recommended setup with 2 modules? Or you are just testing with 2 modules?


The two fixtures were made to work together to cover this size and shape of canopy. One would work for 12 sq ft.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The two fixtures were made to work together to cover this size and shape of canopy. One would work for 12 sq ft.


Thats what I assumed as well but since assumption is the mother of all fuckups I thought I would ask


----------



## 1000ppm (Dec 23, 2016)

Can these lights compete with the cree 3590 or are they just accent side lighting?


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Each fixture has its own driver and the 4 boards are wired in series in this case.
> 
> You're right, I misspoke above and just edited that post to say what I intended, thanks for the grammar and clarity check!


4 in series on 1 [email protected]? I was under the impression you need 100v or more per board in series


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats what I assumed as well but since assumption is the mother of all fuckups I thought I would ask


We figured it would make the fixtures easier to mount- it did- and more flexible- it does. Much cheaper shipping, too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We figured it would make the fixtures easier to mount- it did- and more flexible- it does. Much cheaper shipping, too.


Will gladly test them.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

1000ppm said:


> Can these lights compete with the cree 3590 or are they just accent side lighting?


If you look behind the quantum boards you can just see rows of CXB3590 powered light modules. Currently, I'm running 900W of them on the same size and shape trellis panel. It's basically a bit too much! 

I'll be rearranging the rack soon and using three of the same modules per 4x6' panel for a total of 675W, that's the same draw as the two quantum board fixtures. That will be the true head to head test!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> 4 in series on 1 [email protected]? I was under the impression you need 100v or more per board in series


@Stephenj37826 do I have this part right?


----------



## 1000ppm (Dec 23, 2016)

I do see the cobs you have for the vert just wondering about these other lights going head to head with cree or no?
New to led been digging around a lot lately. I want to get some asap to replace overhead hps se. Just want to make the right decision and do it right the 1st time.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

1000ppm said:


> I do see the cobs you have for the vert just wondering about these other lights going head to head with cree or no?
> New to led been digging around a lot lately. I want to get some asap to replace overhead hps se. Just want to make the right decision and do it right the 1st time.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I think my above answer can be summed up to 'yes' lol


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @Stephenj37826 do I have this part right?


I would think they are running at 700ma with 2 boars in parallel then the 2 sets of 2 in series to keep the voltage down but I'm not an electrician so hopefully a pro can chime in haha


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

why not mount them on the walls like you did with the cobs? i guess it looks like your trying to light a vertical plant with overhead lights now from the pics?doesnt seem like a fair comparision


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 23, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> why not mount them on the walls like you did with the cobs? i guess it looks like your trying to light a vertical plant with overhead lights now from the pics?doesnt seem like a fair comparision


It seems more efficient to use them up top you can run the plants closer to the QB so it maximizes height if the cobs were up top the plants would be shorter so it wouldn't be much of a vertical garden


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> why not mount them on the walls like you did with the cobs? i guess it looks like your trying to light a vertical plant with overhead lights now from the pics?doesnt seem like a fair comparision


I should do that.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I should do that.


Wait are you doing a side by side? I thought u were just using these with the cobs


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I should do that.


Yes you should.stand them up tall like the plant.they should be able to be placed much closer than 75w cobs can be placed i would think.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> Wait are you doing a side by side? I thought u were just using these with the cobs


Sort of. The equal watt side by side is coming


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Yes you should.stand them up tall like the plant.they should be able to be placed much closer than 75w cobs can be placed i would think.


I run mine at 54W.

If I ran them as close as you suggest, there would be no room to work on the plants.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> Wait are you doing a side by side? I thought u were just using these with the cobs





ttystikk said:


> I run mine at 54W.
> 
> If I ran them as close as you suggest, there would be no room to work on the plants.


well even if they were ran in the same position the cobs were in they should work great right? i mean its been said these are cob killers right? i just dont see the point of mounting them high above a canopy that has been trained for vert growing.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run mine at 54W.
> 
> If I ran them as close as you suggest, there would be no room to work on the plants.


and also this makes me think those qb panels could be mounted on 2 x 4 the same length of the fixture,with some type of swing arm/pivot point.so you can swing them into the plant when your not in there and just kinda push them towards the walls when you need to walk in there and work.could pretty much do it with a sturdy hinge for like a gate.god damn son,i thought you were an engineer lol


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

one of the main benefits of these from what i read was we can run them much closer to the plants without bleaching.


----------



## 1000ppm (Dec 23, 2016)

How close can they get to the plants?


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> 4 in series on 1 [email protected]? I was under the impression you need 100v or more per board in series


No 2 in series then those 2 strings in parallel. 

HLG 320-2800 Is 4 in Parallel


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 24, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> well even if they were ran in the same position the cobs were in they should work great right? i mean its been said these are cob killers right? i just dont see the point of mounting them high above a canopy that has been trained for vert growing.


In his layout if you mount the fixtures overhead in a vert room you now don't have to worry about the lights being in your way and also you can run more rows of plants in a smaller space. Really just no lights in the isles makes it incredibly easy to work on your plants. To me the biggest problem with vert growing has always been the lights hanging right in your way.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> well even if they were ran in the same position the cobs were in they should work great right? i mean its been said these are cob killers right? i just dont see the point of mounting them high above a canopy that has been trained for vert growing.


COB killers ? How can a COB kill a COB ? I haven't read anywhere that said the QB was going to make standard style COBs obsolete in growing.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> COB killers ? How can a COB kill a COB ? I haven't read anywhere that said the QB was going to make standard style COBs obsolete in growing.


then you havent read many of ttystikk posts in the past few days lmao.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 24, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> In his layout if you mount the fixtures overhead in a vert room you now don't have to worry about the lights being in your way and also you can run more rows of plants in a smaller space. Really just no lights in the isles makes it incredibly easy to work on your plants. To me the biggest problem with vert growing has always been the lights hanging right in your way.


so the plants are vert(tall and skinny) but the lighting would be better suited for a traditional growing style? it looks like suplimental lighting in this config to me.i guess im wondering what is the par or ppfd measurments of his fixtures @ 5 feet from the light ?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 24, 2016)

Sweet setup @ttystikk! Let's see some quantum vertical budz


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 24, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> so the plants are vert(tall and skinny) but the lighting would be better suited for a traditional growing style? it looks like suplimental lighting in this config to me.i guess im wondering what is the par or ppfd measurments of his fixtures @ 5 feet from the light ?


These optics are specially designed to put 100% of the light on the wall. That being said once he has his entire "rack" or basically 6X this setup in a row he will see the same PPFD levels as if he was hanging the lights vertically pointing at the plants. With this setup none of the light really hits the floor or ceiling. I know it seems odd but this is what they are designed to do.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> These optics are specially designed to put 100% of the light on the wall. That being said once he has his entire "rack" or basically 6X this setup in a row he will see the same PPFD levels as if he was hanging the lights vertically pointing at the plants. With this setup none of the light really hits the floor or ceiling. I know it seems odd but this is what they are designed to do.


From what I can tell it seems to be working as advertised. 

It would be nice if I had a foot of headroom above the plants, but having two fixtures gives me the ability to tune things a bit for the low overhead clearance.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Sweet setup @ttystikk! Let's see some quantum vertical budz


I can't wait to see them, myself!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> then you havent read many of ttystikk posts in the past few days lmao.


Find where I said that and quote it. Cuz it didn't happen and you know it.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The two fixtures that @Stephenj37826 made for me have 4 quantum boards each, running at 80W apiece. The fixtures themselves pull either 330 or 340W, I'm not quite sure what accounts for the difference since in all respects they should be the same. It's not even a quibble, it just piques my idle curiously, lol
> 
> These two fixtures totaling 670W would be very serious competition for a DE fixture running at 1150W.
> 
> Proving this is my job and I'm looking forward to it!


shit talkin lights you have no exp with lol



ttystikk said:


> ...except they aren't. They do everything a COB does, only more efficiently and at many useful drive currents can operate without any more heat sink than an aluminum plate. The third strike is their light distribution footprint, and the new boards are the clear winner.


good ole shit talkin,before you even fire one up haha.
what i was getting at with my question about why you mounted these boards above the plants was,it looks like you are lighting up a walkway with nothing in it,and a skinny plant that is only about 8 inches deep.does that really sound efficient to you? if so why didnt you just mount your cobs in the same fashion ? 
i also have a question about the lenses,how do you clean them,i think i read you say they dont seal against the led,so theres some amount of airgap?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> shit talkin lights you have no exp with lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who's the one talking shit here? You have no experience wth quantum boards at all! 

I won't engage with you anymore.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2016)

I think people are making there judgments based on pictures. In pictures the QB looks no more intense than solar sidwalk lighting. There has been a lot of cold hard test and facts based on these. Now that they are in the hands of growers we will see real world conditions. So much hate and thread jacking lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> I think people are making there judgments based on pictures. In pictures the QB looks no more intense than solar sidwalk lighting. There has been a lot of cold hard test and facts based on these. Now that they are in the hands of growers we will see real world conditions. So much hate and thread jacking lol


The boards are working fine and they seem to be placing the light as advertised. They're running cool to the touch, not bad for being mounted an inch below the ceiling! 

Now we wait to see what the plant has to say about them.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The boards are working fine and they seem to be placing the light as advertised. They're running cool to the touch, not bad for being mounted an inch below the ceiling!
> 
> Now we wait to see what the plant has to say about them.


Mine are lush green to the bottom and praying hard to the QB god lol. I'm getting a lot more side lighting it seems also vs the blurple light. Much more easy to maintain atmosphere too. Mind you this is in my small grow space. It's nice to see them being used in different setups.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> Mine are lush green to the bottom and praying hard to the QB god lol. I'm getting a lot more side lighting it seems also vs the blurple light. Much more easy to maintain atmosphere too. Mind you this is in my small grow space. It's nice to see them being used in different setups.


I see no reason why what I'm doing can't be scaled down. 

Imagine fixtures like these mounted on the ceiling and lighting a shelf against the wall in your kitchen or living room, stacked full of plants like basil, chives, cilantro and even Christmas cactus. 

It would take up very little space, use very little power and provides benefits we're all familiar with.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> I think people are making there judgments based on pictures. In pictures the QB looks no more intense than solar sidwalk lighting. There has been a lot of cold hard test and facts based on these. Now that they are in the hands of growers we will see real world conditions. So much hate and thread jacking lol


Not hating,i think his mounting approach is a good one for someone like me growing 5 x 5 x 5 plants. I just thought the board would be better used vertically in his situation since he spent alot of time training the plant to receive light from the sides not the top 
Its pretty typical for him to evade my questions and deflect to something else.in this case he has oh about 2 days more exp than me with the boards but zero exp with de lamps run full cycle. Its very very hard to compete with gavita de i dont care who you are or if your grow sideways,up n down ect.
Tyy i wish you good luck on this test and look forward to pics of the buds down on the lower half of that plant.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> Mine are lush green to the bottom and praying hard to the QB god lol. I'm getting a lot more side lighting it seems also vs the blurple light. Much more easy to maintain atmosphere too. Mind you this is in my small grow space. It's nice to see them being used in different setups.


Pictures or it never happened. 

I just like QB pics.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

ChaosHunter said:


> COB killers ? How can a COB kill a COB ? I haven't read anywhere that said the QB was going to make standard style COBs obsolete in growing.


Both have their place I would think. Cobs can be single cob on a small active sink and have almost zero space taken, but the panels are better spread and maybe more efficient but with a different footprint


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 24, 2016)

If I lined 30 ft of wall 6ft high. How many amps would I pull at 220v and how much would it cost?


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 24, 2016)

As can be seen here these optics are definitely not for illumination below the fixture. Surprisingly the light is even from the top of the canopy to the bottom. With basically 16 different beam angels shadowing is rather minimal as well.

All this was planned with lighting software long before actual prototypes where built. The best part is the software was amazingly accurate once we built the prototypes.

This is a simulation showing these lens spaced out far apart linearly.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 24, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> If I lined 30 ft of wall 6ft high. How many amps would I pull at 220v and how much would it cost?


You'd need 14 of these fixtures for that space. Looks like it would pull 21-22 amps @ 220v total.

Cost would be around 575 for each fixture in that volume.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2016)

These two fixtures use 670W/240V single phase = 2.8A, a full rack of six 4' wide x 6' tall trellis panels needs a dozen fixtures and would pull 4000W or just 17A, it would be tight but could get away with a 20A breaker. 30A to be bulletproof.


----------



## gelgora (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd like to know about those lenses. How much are they? Which kind? And we're they easy to install?


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 25, 2016)

gelgora said:


> I'd like to know about those lenses. How much are they? Which kind? And we're they easy to install?


It's time consuming to install them. These particular lenses are Ledil Florence 1R zt25


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> It's time consuming to install them. These particular lenses are Ledil Florence 1R zt25


looks like maybe 8 per board?


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> looks like maybe 8 per board?


Correct


----------



## gelgora (Dec 25, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> It's time consuming to install them. These particular lenses are Ledil Florence 1R zt25


Time consuming but not difficult? Got two boards currently no optics but thinking about going with a 12 board set up.

Edit: Oh wow now I see what you guys did. You can place the lights only on the ceiling because the optics direct perfectly into Ty's canopy.
My next set up will be vert as well so I'm extremely interested.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 26, 2016)

It seems the trial is over before it's started for some . I for one am curious though . Gotta say I am having a hard time keeping track of what's happening in your lab tty lol.


----------



## Frajola (Dec 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I should do that.


High Tty,
How about a combo, COBs and those panels but all fixtures attached on a frame with movers, from bottom to the very top of the canopy.
Can the lights be closer to the plants when they are on moving? 
Would you gain some extra length space due the moving lights, considering you can re arrange the light's position, having more modules displayed on a horizontal way than vertical way?
I particularly like the idea of movers even though I haven't try then out yet.
My stoned 2 cents,


----------



## Frajola (Dec 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I see no reason why what I'm doing can't be scaled down.
> 
> Imagine fixtures like these mounted on the ceiling and lighting a shelf against the wall in your kitchen or living room, stacked full of plants like basil, chives, cilantro and even Christmas cactus.
> 
> It would take up very little space, use very little power and provides benefits we're all familiar with.


The idea is great , could bring severals home and life improvements in so many ways, and the good habit of cooking and eating real FOOD could be resuscitated. That thing they call food isn't food. Also educating children since early age how to keep these basal concepts of living healthy. Cool.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> High Tty,
> How about a combo, COBs and those panels but all fixtures attached on a frame with movers, from bottom to the very top of the canopy.
> Can the lights be closer to the plants when they are on moving?
> Would you gain some extra length space due the moving lights, considering you can re arrange the light's position, having more modules displayed on a horizontal way than vertical way?
> ...


Movers are extra maintenance and complexity that I have found doesn't return enough extra to be worth it. 

Put another way; if using movers improves your yield, then your light distribution sucks.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> It seems the trial is over before it's started for some . I for one am curious though . Gotta say I am having a hard time keeping track of what's happening in your lab tty lol.


So do I! Lmao!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> The idea is great , could bring severals home and life improvements in so many ways, and the good habit of cooking and eating real FOOD could be resuscitated. That thing they call food isn't food. Also educating children since early age how to keep these basal concepts of living healthy. Cool.


It might be outlawed on the grounds that McDonald's profits could suffer.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 27, 2016)

Frajola said:


> The idea is great , could bring severals home and life improvements in so many ways, and the good habit of cooking and eating real FOOD could be resuscitated. That thing they call food isn't food. Also educating children since early age how to keep these basal concepts of living healthy. Cool.


As a glass half empty kinda guy I doubt this will have any effect on any kind of home grown (hehehe) veggies and self sufficiency. The hydro industry was supposed to do that and the people that utilize it are mainly pot growers and large ops. But yes if these lights actually provide the lower coverage that they say they do then they could be a game changer, just the room advantages alone are huge.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Movers are extra maintenance and complexity that I have found doesn't return enough extra to be worth it.
> 
> Put another way; if using movers improves your yield, then your light distribution sucks.


I am running some Light Rail 3.5s. I think DIY COB LEDs and these QB Boards may make them somewhat obsolete. Light Rail makes great stuff and I may be wrong. The idea of light movers is a bunch of things but one biggy is less heat from HPS.

These QB Boards put out 68 deg F?!?! WTF?!? COB LEDs are pretty cool in temp as well.

We are going to have to wait about two to three weeks to see if QB deliver the goods especially in flower.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I am running some Light Rail 3.5s. I think DIY COB LEDs and these QB Boards may make them somewhat obsolete. Light Rail makes great stuff and I may be wrong. The idea of light movers is a bunch of things but one biggy is less heat from HPS.
> 
> These QB Boards put out 68 deg F?!?! WTF?!? COB LEDs are pretty cool in temp as well.
> 
> We are going to have to wait about two to three weeks to see if QB deliver the goods especially in flower.


HID and light movers are a natural and logical combination, again due to a lack of good light distribution from the single point source.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> Correct


It's not 8 optics per board you need 3 per row they come connected in bulk orders


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> looks like maybe 8 per board?


You need to buy 24 optics its 8 rows of 3


----------



## 1000ppm (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you remember who you ordered from where they showed up as singles?


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

1000ppm said:


> Do you remember who you ordered from where they showed up as singles?


 arrow I used the link on their site they come connected in 3 but ordered 8 and got 2 bars of 3 an I bar of 2


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 27, 2016)

That's crazy. We order from Arrow as well. I'll check on this. We may stock some in the next couple of weeks for you guys.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

These optics also seem like a huge pain to install I'm just going to run mine without for a while maybe someone will come out with better optics


----------



## shadow_moose (Dec 27, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> These optics also seem like a huge pain to install I'm just going to run mine without for a while maybe someone will come out with better optics


Pretty sure @robincnn said they were working with ledil to get fresh lenses that are easier to work with. Maybe either he or stephen could shed some light (heheheh) on that.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

shadow_moose said:


> Pretty sure @robincnn said they were working with ledil to get fresh lenses that are easier to work with. Maybe either he or stephen could shed some light (heheheh) on that.


Ya a clip on version that fit better would be sweet. Or a custom silicone piece that goes over the QB an is mounted using the existing holes


----------



## shadow_moose (Dec 27, 2016)

Ryante55 said:


> Ya a clip on version that fit better would be sweet. Or a custom silicone piece that goes over the QB an is mounted using the existing holes


I know the suncloak systems use silicone. Perhaps a similar solution could be concocted for these boards.


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 27, 2016)

shadow_moose said:


> I know the suncloak systems use silicone. Perhaps a similar solution could be concocted for these boards.


This looks cool 
https://www.brainshark.com/dowcorning3/vu?pi=zGHzd6TK5zRKPbz0


----------



## 1000ppm (Dec 27, 2016)

Those look nice.


----------



## pop22 (Dec 28, 2016)

why not put the light on a track so it can be slid out of the way? would make it adjustable for distance from the plants also



Stephenj37826 said:


> In his layout if you mount the fixtures overhead in a vert room you now don't have to worry about the lights being in your way and also you can run more rows of plants in a smaller space. Really just no lights in the isles makes it incredibly easy to work on your plants. To me the biggest problem with vert growing has always been the lights hanging right in your way.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 28, 2016)

pop22 said:


> why not put the light on a track so it can be slid out of the way? would make it adjustable for distance from the plants also


The idea here is to have plants on both sides of the isle which would be 3-4 ft wide. With this design we are hoping to eliminate the need to move the lights this saving labor and also minimizing cost as a movable rack system would add to system complexity and cost I would imagine. I'm no expert though lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> The idea here is to have plants on both sides of the isle which would be 3-4 ft wide. With this design we are hoping to eliminate the need to move the lights this saving labor and also minimizing cost as a movable rack system would add to system complexity and cost I would imagine. I'm no expert though lol.


And another thing; where would we be moving these lights TO?


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And another thing; where would we be moving these lights TO?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pop22 (Dec 28, 2016)

After seeing your light map, I understand. Amazing! Makes me re-think how I'll build my first vertical.



Stephenj37826 said:


> The idea here is to have plants on both sides of the isle which would be 3-4 ft wide. With this design we are hoping to eliminate the need to move the lights this saving labor and also minimizing cost as a movable rack system would add to system complexity and cost I would imagine. I'm no expert though lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2016)

pop22 said:


> After seeing your light map, I understand. Amazing! Makes me re-think how I'll build my first vertical.


Hee hee I have a bad habit of doing that to people!


----------



## pop22 (Dec 28, 2016)

I like your




bad habits!


----------



## Shugglet (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> As usual, thinking backwards.


As usual, ignoring my points.




ttystikk said:


> I'm proud to present what we believe is the first quantum board based _*overhead light fixture*_ for vertical gardening;


This is what a normal person calls a "grow light". 

Would that also make it "the first quantum based sidelighting light fixture for horizontal gardening"? 

Youre marketing has the subtlety of beating the bloody corpse of a long dead horse.


----------



## Shugglet (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll be rearranging the rack soon and using three of the same modules per 4x6' panel for a total of 675W, that's the same draw as the two quantum board fixtures. That will be the true head to head test!


Assuming the pictures in the original post are of the setup, how is it a "head to head" test when the plants are sharing the light from both the COBs and boards? 

Also, wouldnt the overheads be less efficient because they are further away from the majority of the plant as compared to the side lighting cobs?

Can you actually answer these questions without claiming Im somehow treating you and your grow unfairly or being a "prick"?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Shugglet said:


> As usual, ignoring my points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, not my company, no dog in this fight. 

Second, provide something of actual value to this thread as opposed to your usual negative blather of no consequence- or piss off. 

Third, your 'points' are either wrong, banal or not worthy of my time...

Fourth and finally, show me another 'grow light' that mounts to the ceiling and yet illuminates a vertical panel? I thought not, moron.

So to sum up, you have a bad attitude, you make insipid comments, you have nothing to add AND you're stupid.

Go away or I'll start reporting you.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Shugglet said:


> Assuming the pictures in the original post are of the setup, how is it a "head to head" test when the plants are sharing the light from both the COBs and boards?
> 
> Also, wouldnt the overheads be less efficient because they are further away from the majority of the plant as compared to the side lighting cobs?
> 
> Can you actually answer these questions without claiming Im somehow treating you and your grow unfairly or being a "prick"?


Try reading the thread.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2017)

Shugglet said:


> Assuming the pictures in the original post are of the setup, how is it a "head to head" test when the plants are sharing the light from both the COBs and boards?
> 
> Also, wouldnt the overheads be less efficient because they are further away from the majority of the plant as compared to the side lighting cobs?
> 
> Can you actually answer these questions without claiming Im somehow treating you and your grow unfairly or being a "prick"?


I don't think you understand the whole concept of these lights. Overhead with the same light pattern as side lighting, hence a space saving thing. Skepticle sure but it's a test, a trial, and all tty has stated was he was excited. If they preform as intended it could be a game changer for room redesign. I don't think anyone is saying rush out and buy them just yet lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I don't think you understand the whole concept of these lights. Overhead with the same light pattern as side lighting, hence a space saving thing. Skepticle sure but it's a test, a trial, and all tty has stated was he was excited. If they preform as intended it could be a game changer for room redesign. I don't think anyone is saying rush out and buy them just yet lol.


Thanks for that. People often mistake my enthusiasm for an idea as wholesale endorsement. 

This could still be (yet another!) blind alley. Y'all know me by now; good or bad, I'll be straight about the results.


----------



## revengefor2008 (Jan 1, 2017)

TTY, I've been reading through your threads over the past few weeks, sort of lurking. I grew for several years, then had to quit but now am back and learning how much things have changed in the past 10 years! I really appreciate the info you and ppl like Kiwipaulie are sharing with the rest of us. You and he have taught me about vert growing for the first time. I tried LED lights on my cycle upon returning to growing but didn't get great results so I went back to the old tried/true HPS. I'm fascinated by your ability to maximize efficiency, not just in the plants but in your overall setup (heating your house with your system is TITS!!!!), lights, etc!! 
I'm finishing up a cycle in a few weeks and want to take my first shot at vert for my next clones. I'll be lurking and following your threads trying desperately to follow all this talk about COB's, boards, horizontal LED's on a vert grow etc. 
Many thanks to people who are taking time to do what you do and teach us all. Happy New Year TTY. Thanks again!
BTW, don't forget to post more pics please!! Sometimes I have to see things from lots of angles to get it through my head!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> TTY, I've been reading through your threads over the past few weeks, sort of lurking. I grew for several years, then had to quit but now am back and learning how much things have changed in the past 10 years! I really appreciate the info you and ppl like Kiwipaulie are sharing with the rest of us. You and he have taught me about vert growing for the first time. I tried LED lights on my cycle upon returning to growing but didn't get great results so I went back to the old tried/true HPS. I'm fascinated by your ability to maximize efficiency, not just in the plants but in your overall setup (heating your house with your system is TITS!!!!), lights, etc!!
> I'm finishing up a cycle in a few weeks and want to take my first shot at vert for my next clones. I'll be lurking and following your threads trying desperately to follow all this talk about COB's, boards, horizontal LED's on a vert grow etc.
> Many thanks to people who are taking time to do what you do and teach us all. Happy New Year TTY. Thanks again!
> BTW, don't forget to post more pics please!! Sometimes I have to see things from lots of angles to get it through my head!!


It's a very special thing for me to know I've inspired others, thanks for the kind words brother. 

I'll keep up with the pics, meantime feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks for that. People often mistake my enthusiasm for an idea as wholesale endorsement.
> 
> This could still be (yet another!) blind alley. Y'all know me by now; good or bad, I'll be straight about the results.


Felt it was needed lol.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Whats your gut telling you after running for a week? Ya thats me begging for a pic..  maybe put your lovely assistant in there... how many #s will make those a successful run?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Whats your gut telling you after running for a week? Ya thats me begging for a pic..  maybe put your lovely assistant in there... how many #s will make those a successful run?


Pics in the morning it is, then! So far, so good. My gut tells me that it's doing fine.

The plant is doing well, too.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2017)

Pics today! She's making progress. She isn't drinking a much as the others in the same run but it doesn't seem to be impacting her development. 

I made a minor adjustment to one of the fixtures, tilting more towards the horizontal to spread more light to the bottom half of the plant. This plant likes to be yellow; always has, so don't read to much into its color. 

Thoughts so far; these lenses need more room to work to their max potential, they really want to be a foot or so above the top edge of the surface to be lit. Other than that, the light is very evenly distributed. Keeping the plant carefully manicured/trained is important, else the buds sticking out will shade what's beneath.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 2, 2017)

looking good tty!!!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome stuff. You gonna run out of ceiling bro?


----------



## 1000ppm (Jan 2, 2017)

Did you used to run rdwc? Think I remember you from the Farm if it's the same person.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2017)

1000ppm said:


> Did you used to run rdwc? Think I remember you from the Farm if it's the same person.


Yes he did and a couple of leaks and he's abandoned me lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 2, 2017)

Mrs. Michigan Med Grower said:


> I think that you can really help your plant with its problem. (Not drinking and "liking being yellow ") If you get those pots off that cold floor. This is something that I learned from Mr. MMG. Remember that it's all about creating the perfect environment from leaf tip to root. Outdoor plants of all kind change when their roots get cold (leaves changing in the fall for an example) so if you think about it that's what's happening here.


I keep my roots in a 66f stream of water and they do really well


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 2, 2017)

Mrs. Michigan Med Grower said:


> I'm just saying, I've sat on a lot of basement floors and they are colder than the air around them especially in the winter (quite possibly colder then 60, at lights out).


Root zone temps are one of the most important aspects of gardening. Temp gauge on top of pots lets the gardener know everything.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 2, 2017)

Is that light using SMD5050s?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Is that light using SMD5050s?


@Stephenj37826


----------



## vahpor (Jan 3, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Is that light using SMD5050s?


No, I sorta thought it was something similar at first.. These higher power, and much more intense. Samsung mid-power LED chips. 

304pcs Samsung 561C top bin Diodes
More deets here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-with-quantum-boards.927159/


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes I guess soil/soiless would be different, wonder what the optimum temp is?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 3, 2017)

Those 5 gals must be a solid root mass judging from the top growth.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 3, 2017)

looks like you have effectively lite up your isleway by moving the second light ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Those 5 gals must be a solid root mass judging from the top growth.


Yes they are root bound asf.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 3, 2017)

They must have merged into a single root by now.
I like your espalier method of growing trees. Have you tried a single container the length of the grow for more soil volume?

*Espalier* (/ᵻˈspælɪər/ or /ᵻˈspæli.eɪ/) is the horticultural and ancient agricultural practice of controlling woody plant growth for the production of fruit, by pruning and tying branches to a frame, frequently in formal patterns, flat against a structure such as a wall, fence, or trellis, and also plants which have been shaped in this way.[

https://www.google.com/search?q=espalier+trees&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwieh-b1wKbRAhWniFQKHR2IDFMQsAQIGw&biw=1440&bih=772


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> They must have merged into a single root by now.
> I like your espalier method of growing trees. Have you tried a single container the length of the grow for more soil volume?
> 
> *Espalier* (/ᵻˈspælɪər/ or /ᵻˈspæli.eɪ/) is the horticultural and ancient agricultural practice of controlling woody plant growth for the production of fruit, by pruning and tying branches to a frame, frequently in formal patterns, flat against a structure such as a wall, fence, or trellis, and also plants which have been shaped in this way.[
> ...


Thanks for posting the definition of espalier, I'm aware of it but others may not be. Yes, this is exactly what I do to maximize production on my trellis panels. 

I run one plant per bucket/trellis.

I have a trick up my sleeve for increasing nutrients to the plants and I'm already phasing it in; SIPS.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Mrs. Michigan Med Grower said:


> From my understanding it's not only what your growing in, it's also strain dependent. That's part of creating the perfect environment for your plant. Every environment is different you have to make adjustments for yours. What works amazing in one persons room may do damage to yours. Listening to your plant is the key. They don't have a mouth to say " hey, dude my feet are cold" instead they don't drink as fast and don't take up the nutes like they should. In our room we have different strains all needing different feeds and light. We do our best with creating that environment our girls need. Boy is the pay out amazing.


This thread us about quantum boards in vertical spaces. Please take off topic discussion elsewhere, "ma'am".


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 3, 2017)

I did SIPs on a SCROG a long time ago. Wish I had put one of those bung valves on it so I could have drained it. Didn't have a pump at the time. Using a turkey basters to change the water is the definition of lame.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 3, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Root zone temps are one of the most important aspects of gardening. Temp gauge on top of pots lets the gardener know everything.


+1
One reason why some guys put straw on top of their pots/buckets to shade the roots in sunlight or HPS. I would think no issues with cool QB boards.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Pics today! She's making progress. She isn't drinking a much as the others in the same run but it doesn't seem to be impacting her development.
> 
> I made a minor adjustment to one of the fixtures, tilting more towards the horizontal to spread more light to the bottom half of the plant. This plant likes to be yellow; always has, so don't read to much into its color.
> 
> ...


Yoda bro. You are running some lenses on the QB boards? They look more muted then say the guy who was running one board at 110 watts. His light was as bright as the sun. Are you under driving them?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Yoda bro. You are running some lenses on the QB boards? They look more muted then say the guy who was running one board at 110 watts. His light was as bright as the sun. Are you under driving them?


For some reason your pics won't load.

They have wall washer lenses, discussion near the beginning of this thread. The light is being aimed at the trellis panel rather than at the camera. Each board is getting 80W. Total draw of both boards is 670W.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For some reason your pics won't load.
> 
> They have wall washer lenses, discussion near the beginning of this thread. The light is being aimed at the trellis panel rather than at the camera. Each board is getting 80W. Total draw of both boards is 670W.


The picture was in the other thread early on and I cannot find. He was driving one board at 110 wattts and it was bright white and flaring like crazy. Whit hot bright. I see what you are doing now with wall washers. Looks great.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> The picture was in the other thread early on and I cannot find. He was driving one board at 110 wattts and it was bright white and flaring like crazy. Whit hot bright. I see what you are doing now with wall washers. Looks great.


I'm not even halfway through this grow yet and @Stephenj37826 has already informed me that these boards are obsolete! The speed of technological change is dizzying around here!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I would think no issues with cool QB boards.


Probably not in the op's case being he knows his way around a garden, but many of problems occur when the root zone is too cold.


----------



## 1000ppm (Jan 3, 2017)

I wonder how these would do with some deep water culture. Thinking of firing my current culture buckets back up.

Interesting twist to vert.
I'm just thinking of how much more efficient I could be if I tried this style and have way more nugs. And easier access to trimming etc.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

1000ppm said:


> I wonder how these would do with some deep water culture. Thinking of firing my current culture buckets back up.
> 
> Interesting twist to vert.
> I'm just thinking of how much more efficient I could be if I tried this style and have way more nugs. And easier access to trimming etc.


Good lights will benefit any growing style


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Good lights will benefit any growing style


...and the best lighting will kick it up a notch!


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

I need to get over there looking great and wanna see these lights. Looks great buddy have doctor in morning fir shoulder hopefully fix something can barely drive my truck


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> I need to get over there looking great and wanna see these lights. Looks great buddy have doctor in morning fir shoulder hopefully fix something can barely drive my truck


I've been thinking about you all day. I sure hope they get you fixed up, brother. That sounds like a lot of pain. Anytime you, and your lady when her schedule allows, can stop by is a pleasure.


----------



## 1000ppm (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Good lights will benefit any growing style


I guess that's my point. RDWC growth is already awesome , i am just itching to see what these lights can do mixed with some buckets and this light spectrum.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

1000ppm said:


> I guess that's my point. RDWC growth is already awesome , i am just itching to see what these lights can do mixed with some buckets and this light spectrum.


I pulled 2 pounders.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've been thinking about you all day. I sure hope they get you fixed up, brother. That sounds like a lot of pain. Anytime you, and your lady when her schedule allows, can stop by is a pleasure.


Hell gotta setup getting you and the guys over here to see this round and check out what I've done with your Jilly lol she's been a pleasure to work with and loves to get massive


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hell gotta setup getting you and the guys over here to see this round and check out what I've done with your Jilly lol she's been a pleasure to work with and loves to get massive


She is a very special girl. We pulled and trimmed one just today.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> She is a very special girl. We pulled and trimmed one just today.


Very much so she's gonna get run often atleast 1 for smoke every round I need her in my life full time


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not even halfway through this grow yet and @Stephenj37826 has already informed me that these boards are obsolete! The speed of technological change is dizzying around here!


WTF? My gawd. Also does Stephen ever sleep? 

I cannot wait to see what the new new thing is. LOL! I appreciate the effort Stephen and his partner/business put in to help us.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Very much so she's gonna get run often atleast 1 for smoke every round I need her in my life full time


I need to try Jilly I think. I have tried a cross with her


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I need to try Jilly I think. I have tried a cross with her


If you like oranges the candy cut is the shit. A lot of good cuts this one is is just it tho lol she's the one


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> If you like oranges the candy cut is the shit. A lot of good cuts this one is is just it tho lol she's the one


Fruity strains are my favorite, fruity sativas even more so


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Fruity strains are my favorite, fruity sativas even more so


Ya like smoking an orange jolly rancher and super heady sativa


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> WTF? My gawd. Also does Stephen ever sleep?
> 
> I cannot wait to see what the new new thing is. LOL! I appreciate the effort Stephen and his partner/business put in to help us.


I'm pretty sure he doesn't.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya like smoking an orange jolly rancher and super heady sativa


I can't wait to taste the Kandy Kush. She's a lil behind because I took a bunch of cuts, but she's coming!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I need to try Jilly I think. I have tried a cross with her


You want THIS cut. I promise.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Ya like smoking an orange jolly rancher and super heady sativa


Nice!!


ttystikk said:


> You want THIS cut. I promise.


How many seeds you gotta pop to get that pheno?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> How many seeds you gotta pop to get that pheno?


None. You gotta know the right people.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> WTF? My gawd. Also does Stephen ever sleep?
> 
> I cannot wait to see what the new new thing is. LOL! I appreciate the effort Stephen and his partner/business put in to help us.


Imagine how I feel! Lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> How many seeds you gotta pop to get that pheno?


Hundreds but you'll prob never find it lol easier to know people like @ttystikk said lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hundreds but you'll prob never find it lol easier to know people like @ttystikk said lol


That's right- you gotta know people...

People like US!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hundreds but you'll prob never find it lol easier to know people like @ttystikk said lol





ttystikk said:


> That's right- you gotta know people...
> 
> People like US!


I do know people like you guys!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Hell gotta setup getting you and the guys over here to see this round and check out what I've done with your Jilly lol she's been a pleasure to work with and loves to get massive


Any pics of her?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Any pics of her?


Theres some in Afgan Kings thread


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Any pics of her?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

To be very clear to those who see this thread in the future; this Jillybean pictured above was grown with CXB3590 3500K COB LED, NOT the quantum boards. It pulled a shade over 2# dry, and was every bit as tasty as it looks in the pics!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

She looks great, and you can make em yield like crazy!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

When I first got my cobs I looked at the little things and then at the light they made after assembly. I was still very skeptical, but they work!!


----------



## pop22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, people are not seeing the intensity of these ;lights! You CAN'T look at them when cranked up, they blind you for sure! These are even brighter than my cobs running a 100 watts each!

even this pic doesn't do it justice:





ChaosHunter said:


> I think people are making there judgments based on pictures. In pictures the QB looks no more intense than solar sidwalk lighting. There has been a lot of cold hard test and facts based on these. Now that they are in the hands of growers we will see real world conditions. So much hate and thread jacking lol


----------



## pop22 (Jan 5, 2017)

still a good idea as it controls evaporation. I've use an inch of clay pebbles on top of a sips. It kept the medium ( soil ) from completely drying out at the top in a 20 gallon pot.



MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> +1
> One reason why some guys put straw on top of their pots/buckets to shade the roots in sunlight or HPS. I would think no issues with cool QB boards.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool stuff @ttystikk I always thought you were pretty tech savvy 


Subbed


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

Today's progress pic, you can see where the plant is getting more light- it's lighter in color- and where it's not getting as much;


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

pop22 said:


> still a good idea as it controls evaporation. I've use an inch of clay pebbles on top of a sips. It kept the medium ( soil ) from completely drying out at the top in a 20 gallon pot.


I've been wondering if I should use the lids that came with my tubs to control soil evaporation. You're suggesting it's a good idea?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Cool stuff @ttystikk I always thought you were pretty tech savvy
> 
> 
> Subbed


Thank you, Sir! I figured if I just kept practicing, sooner or later I might get better at it lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Today's progress pic, you can see where the plant is getting more light- it's lighter in color- and where it's not getting as much;
> View attachment 3868945


Did you report my wife for being spam because she tried to help you with this deficient plant?

You are a child. and your plant has a massive K deficiency. You could have learned from her.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm considering using the lid my next grow with my sips. I'd ad a couple extra holes in it to allow some air exchange


ttystikk said:


> I've been wondering if I should use the lids that came with my tubs to control soil evaporation. You're suggesting it's a good idea?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Did you report my wife for being spam because she tried to help you with this deficient plant?
> 
> You are a child. and your plant has a massive K deficiency. You could have learned from her.


Dude are you Trying to pick a fight with everyone one here?

give it a rest


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude are you Trying to pick a fight with everyone one here?
> 
> give it a rest


Seems like he is the one still taking shots. And at a girl this time. Can he answer for himself?

And there are only 2 people and they picked their fight.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Today's progress pic, you can see where the plant is getting more light- it's lighter in color- and where it's not getting as much;
> View attachment 3868945


Damn bro that soil in those Homer buckets looks pretty dry?? What's up with that?


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 5, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Yes, people are not seeing the intensity of these ;lights! You CAN'T look at them when cranked up, they blind you for sure! These are even brighter than my cobs running a 100 watts each!
> 
> even this pic doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 3868849


LOL! Love this pic. This thing is brighter than the sun. What are your temps bro? That bitch looks over clocked. 

Stephen should use this for their web site. QB Board porn. Ha ha!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude are you Trying to pick a fight with everyone one here?
> 
> give it a rest


I couldnt see what you were talking about since people are ignored lol, its a lovely thing


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I couldnt see what you were talking about since people are ignored lol, its a lovely thing


Yes I should do that. Beautiful thing


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Damn bro that soil in those Homer buckets looks pretty dry?? What's up with that?


Just before water. They get a gallon a day.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> LOL! Love this pic. This thing is brighter than the sun. What are your temps bro? That bitch looks over clocked.
> 
> Stephen should use this for their web site. QB Board porn. Ha ha!


I know, right? She's always done that, be it under HPS, CDM/CMH, COB LED and now quantum. Always been far more yellow than the rest in the run, and almost always (lol) yields well and smokes great anyway.

Would you believe temperatures in the mid 70s? That's right next to the water cooled air handler and all the rest of that rack is still being lit by cold water cooled COB LED modules.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I couldnt see what you were talking about since people are ignored lol, its a lovely thing


Yes, much more peaceful and we can get on with the discussion at hand.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 6, 2017)

Those look pretty sick, tty! _Pertussis, bro! Malaria, dawg! Woah, Dengue Fever! Those lights are terminal!_ (Sorry; That's a new bit the gf and I do at home)
What I mean to say, sincerely, is that those lights are very nice and have me intrigued. I need good LED lighting, soon. Will bug you later today.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those look pretty sick, tty! _Pertussis, bro! Malaria, dawg! Woah, Dengue Fever! Those lights are terminal!_ (Sorry; That's a new bit the gf and I do at home)
> What I mean to say, sincerely, is that those lights are very nice and have me intrigued. I need good LED lighting, soon. Will bug you later today.


Totally, they're the sleeping SICKNESS, LMAO!


----------



## revengefor2008 (Jan 7, 2017)

TTY: Is there somewhere those of us who are new to LED's can find a "Cliff's Notes" explanation of related terms? COB, CREE, CDM, quantum etc are all terms I need to learn about. I'm not a physicist so some of the tech manuals start to make me cross-eyed when I try to read them.
I'd love to get my hands on one of those Kandy Kush Klones!! In my next life I just want to come back as your apprentice! If I trim the buds you grow can I at least keep the scissor hash?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> TTY: Is there somewhere those of us who are new to LED's can find a "Cliff's Notes" explanation of related terms? COB, CREE, CDM, quantum etc are all terms I need to learn about. I'm not a physicist so some of the tech manuals start to make me cross-eyed when I try to read them.
> I'd love to get my hands on one of those Kandy Kush Klones!! In my next life I just want to come back as your apprentice! If I trim the buds you grow can I at least keep the scissor hash?


Lol you want to be the sorcerer's apprentice, do you? 

First assignment; gotta learn your terminology! 

COB -chip on board, cuz each chip has a bunch of diodes in it.

LED- Light emitting diode, the basic light engine all the rest of this stuff is based on.

Cree- a COB LED manufacturer, like Bridgelux

PCB- printed circuit board

Quantum- name given to the PCB @robincnn and @Stephenj37826 designed for us to grow with.

HID- high intensity discharge lamp, such as HPS, MH, Mercury Vapor and others.

CDM/CMH/LEC- all different names for a type of HID lamp that uses a ceramic pit. These require low frequency ballasts.

LFSW- Low frequency square wave, a special type of ballast that drives CDM/CMH lamps more efficiently than other designs.

That should do for a start!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 7, 2017)

If it's magic that burns every leaf in your garden then you truly are a sorcerer @ttystikk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

There are some in this life that truly don't get it, and you are one of those MMG. You must have been starved for attention as a child.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol you want to be the sorcerer's apprentice, do you?
> 
> First assignment; gotta learn your terminology!
> 
> ...


Bro - you forgot Burple.
LOL!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Bro - you forgot Burple.
> LOL!


Blurple- the derisive term for early generation LED lights that focused on red and blue to the exclusion of all others, and never lived up to their hype. 

Broad Spectrum- lighting that emits photons across most or all of the PAR spectrum. A demonstrable improvement over Blurple bullshit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 7, 2017)

Sun - big ass light in the sky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

All of us don't have that option all the time though eh


----------



## Frajola (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol you want to be the sorcerer's apprentice, do you?
> 
> First assignment; gotta learn your terminology!
> 
> ...


loving it keep up w this war guys,would ya? please. lol. learning a lot....


----------



## Frajola (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> All of us don't have that option all the time though eh


sadly true.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 8, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sun - big ass light in the sky


just, surpassing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sun - big ass light in the sky


'Obsolete', lol


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 9, 2017)

PAR- Photosynthetically Active Radiation:spectral range (wave band) of solar radiation from 400 to 700 nanometers that photosynthetic organisms are able to use in the process of photosynthesis. This spectral region corresponds more or less with the range of light visible to the human eye. Photons at shorter wavelengths tend to be so energetic that they can be damaging to cells and tissues, but are mostly filtered out by the ozone layer in the stratosphere. Photons at longer wavelengths do not carry enough energy to allow photosynthesis to take place.

Lux- SI (metric system) unit of illuminance and luminous emittance, measuring luminous flux per unit area.[1] It is equal to one lumen per square meter. In photometry, this is used as a measure of the intensity, as perceived by the human eye, of light that hits or passes through a surface


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

Progress pics:


----------



## 420producer (Jan 9, 2017)

week?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

420producer said:


> week?


Day 25


----------



## 420producer (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Day 25


im so glad i took pics before i left. i will take when lights come on. veg is ok . just looks like he watered once a week


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Day 25


Day 25 of Flower or Veg or ??? Confused. 

Wild wild freaking pictures especially 1 and 2. Looks almost sci fi like if they were growing plants on the 2001 Space Odyessy movie shuttle ship. The bare wood must be painted white to maintain the effect. 

Too clean and shiny for Ridley Scott's Alien. He wanted his spaceship in that to be dark and grungy. What is was supposed to be was like a haunted house. 

What are those aluminum cases with plugs? They look really cool. The whole thing is way f***ing cool. 

I am getting a script idea. Space ship goes into space and they have a deck where crew member finds a big closet to secretly grow some weed. Some alien spores or powdery mildew gets on his plants. The stoner crew member freaks out and decides to foolishly spray Eagle 20 on his bud to save his grow. Smokes his shit and Eagle 20/PM turns him into a zombie and he starts killing other crew members. 

Sort of an anti drug zombie alien movie with a cool ass set.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Day 25 of Flower or Veg or ??? Confused.
> 
> Wild wild freaking pictures especially 1 and 2. Looks almost sci fi like if they were growing plants on the 2001 Space Odyessy movie shuttle ship. The bare wood must be painted white to maintain the effect.
> 
> ...


I want some of what you're smoking!

HAL sends his regards.

Other than the odd zombie plotline, what I'm doing is exactly what you're suggesting; this is how people will live in space, because you can only eat moon rocks and intergalactic zombies for so long.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Day 25 of Flower or Veg or ??? Confused.
> 
> Wild wild freaking pictures especially 1 and 2. Looks almost sci fi like if they were growing plants on the 2001 Space Odyessy movie shuttle ship. The bare wood must be painted white to maintain the effect.
> 
> ...


The aluminum blocks are the 225W COB LED modules I designed. They look like that because they are water cooled.


----------



## zypheruk (Jan 9, 2017)

Love the new panels looking really neat, can't wait till end of this month so I can get 4 panels ordered.

Not trying to be a smart arse but can I ask whats up with the plants as they aint to healthy looking at the minute.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The aluminum blocks are the 225W COB LED modules I designed. They look like that because they are water cooled.


Very cool.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> Love the new panels looking really neat, can't wait till end of this month so I can get 4 panels ordered.
> 
> Not trying to be a smart arse but can I ask whats up with the plants as they aint to healthy looking at the minute.


I'm pushing them very hard and so they're showing signs of stress. The grapefruit in particular is a PITA with nutes and has always done that.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Tty I bet you don't have to water cool the quantums lol. I imagine the standard style cobs are more of a beam,direct light vs the boards ? From what you've seen so far what do you think about them vs standard style cobs ? Your the only one I know of using them in an open space grow atm.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Tty I bet you don't have to water cool the quantums lol. I imagine the standard style cobs are more of a beam,direct light vs the boards ? From what you've seen so far what do you think about them vs standard style cobs ? Your the only one I know of using them in an open space grow atm.


Jury is still out, but so far, so good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Progress pics:
> View attachment 3871774 View attachment 3871775 View attachment 3871776 View attachment 3871777


Very cool to see the setup there brother. Looks like a garden spaceship, I like!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 9, 2017)

NASA began examining Aeroponics as a possible means of actually growing food in space. In 1996, NASA began funding the research of Richard Stoner, the man who first patented the microchip that initially made the automatic watering of aeroponically grown plants possible. At the time, he was working on a way to grow plants aeroponically without using pesticides that are sometimes necessary to control pathogens through using liquid biocontrol. A year later, NASA was performing their own experiments for biocontrol. Experiments were conducted on growth chambers on the MIR Space Station, the Kennedy Space Center, and Colorado State University.

In 1998, Stoner began using NASA funding to develop an Aeroponics system that could be used effectively in space. In zero gravity, there were no sufficient ways to provide plants with moisture and nutrition. Additionally, it is also difficult to grow food in space because there is often very little room to keep water, fertilizer, media and other necessary supplies. Stoner was able to demonstrate that aeroponics is a viable way to overcome these obstacles and grow healthy vegetables aboard a spacecraft. Since aeroponics makes extremely efficient use of water, very little has to be used and stored. And since aeroponics requires no growing medium, none needs to be taken on space missions.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 10, 2017)

So how would they get rid of sipermites on the space station...........




Jaybodankly said:


> NASA began examining Aeroponics as a possible means of actually growing food in space. In 1996, NASA began funding the research of Richard Stoner, the man who first patented the microchip that initially made the automatic watering of aeroponically grown plants possible. At the time, he was working on a way to grow plants aeroponically without using pesticides that are sometimes necessary to control pathogens through using liquid biocontrol. A year later, NASA was performing their own experiments for biocontrol. Experiments were conducted on growth chambers on the MIR Space Station, the Kennedy Space Center, and Colorado State University.
> 
> In 1998, Stoner began using NASA funding to develop an Aeroponics system that could be used effectively in space. In zero gravity, there were no sufficient ways to provide plants with moisture and nutrition. Additionally, it is also difficult to grow food in space because there is often very little room to keep water, fertilizer, media and other necessary supplies. Stoner was able to demonstrate that aeroponics is a viable way to overcome these obstacles and grow healthy vegetables aboard a spacecraft. Since aeroponics makes extremely efficient use of water, very little has to be used and stored. And since aeroponics requires no growing medium, none needs to be taken on space missions.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2017)

pop22 said:


> So how would they get rid of sipermites on the space station...........


They never get them in the first place, same with other pests.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They never get them in the first place, same with other pests.


I read the name of the borg and I hit my girls with 217c even if they don't need it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> I read the name of the borg and I hit my girls with 217c even if they don't need it.


I'll try that, myself.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 10, 2017)

'Twas a failed attempt at humor........ lol



ttystikk said:


> They never get them in the first place, same with other pests.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 10, 2017)

I literally take a garden hose into my tent at least once just before flower, suck up the water with a shop vac. See very few bugs of any kind since I started doing that. I stopped a spidermite attack in my greenhouse with nothing more than the gardenhose. Every 2 weeks I sprayed them good, top and bottom. Had the healthiest plants I've ever had!



pinner420 said:


> I read the name of the borg and I hit my girls with 217c even if they don't need it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2017)

pop22 said:


> 'Twas a failed attempt at humor........ lol


Ah, 'tis a failure of the medium, not the messenger!

But a serious point nonetheless; as long as EVERYTHING is properly sterilized before launch, there should never be a reason to spray pesticides or herbicides.

The dark side of that coin is that if/when something accidentally gets up there, it will run like wildfire through everything.

In such a case, the last line of defense is to open the airlock and expose the the whole facility to space. It's a last resort because that kills the plants too.


----------



## revengefor2008 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm having visions of an Aliens redux with giant borgs as the the alien scum they are... Sigourney Weaver would have a giant spray bottle of Azamax.
I had my first experience with the borg on my current crop. We never had to deal with them back in the South, so I didn't think to do any preventative spraying/dippping on a couple of clones from a local shop. Apparently this region is lousy with them due to all of the growers and the dry climate. Just read up on that 217c. Does it work better than Azamax?

Edit: Sorry, wasn't meant as an attempt to jack the thread...


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> I'm having visions of an Aliens redux with giant borgs as the the alien scum they are... Sigourney Weaver would have a giant spray bottle of Azamax.
> I had my first experience with the borg on my current crop. We never had to deal with them back in the South, so I didn't think to do any preventative spraying/dippping on a couple of clones from a local shop. Apparently this region is lousy with them due to all of the growers and the dry climate. Just read up on that 217c. Does it work better than Azamax?


Sent pm to keep thread on track...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> These two fixtures use 670W/240V single phase = 2.8A, a full rack of six 4' wide x 6' tall trellis panels needs a dozen fixtures and would pull 4000W or just 17A, it would be tight but could get away with a 20A breaker. 30A to be bulletproof.


A 20 amp breaker only allows you to continuously draw a maximum of 16 amps.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome back on earth folks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> A 20 amp breaker only allows you to continuously draw a maximum of 16 amps.


So I run a 30A breaker to pull about 20A.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 11, 2017)

15,000ppms of CO2 for a day works too........ plants may not survive however.lol! And you can control the little bastards, but during a grow there's no getting rid of them. After the grow burn the room....... or wash it good with bleach and water. Wait 2 days and spray the room and everything in it with a 20% alcohol to water mix.

Seriously, the no pesticide way to go is to wash the plants in place preferably if you can, this alone is a good reason to have a tent, as you can hose the tent and everything in it ( with all electrical equipment removed ). It works and is the only way to go if your in flower.



revengefor2008 said:


> I'm having visions of an Aliens redux with giant borgs as the the alien scum they are... Sigourney Weaver would have a giant spray bottle of Azamax.
> I had my first experience with the borg on my current crop. We never had to deal with them back in the South, so I didn't think to do any preventative spraying/dippping on a couple of clones from a local shop. Apparently this region is lousy with them due to all of the growers and the dry climate. Just read up on that 217c. Does it work better than Azamax?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, wasn't meant as an attempt to jack the thread...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 11, 2017)

217c thought that was the temp you expose your room to get rid of spider mites.

A few more definitions:

The color rendering index (CRI), sometimes called color rendition index, is a quantitative measure of the ability of a light source to reproduce the colors of various objects faithfully in comparison with an ideal or natural light source. Light sources with a high CRI are desirable in color-critical applications such as photography and cinematography, and even horticulture. It is defined by the International Commission on Illumination as follows: 

*Color rendering*: Effect of an illuminate on the color appearance of objects by conscious or subconscious comparison with their color appearance under a reference illuminate

Numerically, the highest possible CRI is 100, which is equivalent to natural sunlight. The higher the CRI, the better quality of light. 

The Kelvin Color Temperature Scale is a measurement of discriminating colors for the human eye. Color temperatures over 
5,000K are called cool colors (blue/white), while lower color temperatures (2,700–3,000 K) are called warm colors (yellow/white through red). This is a measurement for the human eye, but serves as a reference for helping consumers know which lamp to buy for which stage of growth.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So I run a 30A breaker to pull about 20A.


All breakers are usable up to 80% of their rating, the 30 amp breaker is rated for 24 amps. Remember there will be an "in rush current" or peak current draw when you turn the lights on. This peak current draw should not be above 24 amps on that breaker.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> All breakers are usable up to 80% of their rating, the 30 amp breaker is rated for 24 amps. Remember there will be an "in rush current" or peak current draw when you turn the lights on. This peak current draw should not be above 24 amps on that breaker.


I've had no problems with inrush current. 

The PEAK current can be 100% of the breaker's rating. It's CONTINUOUS load that needs to be limited to 80% or less of rated capacity.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've had no problems with inrush current.
> 
> The PEAK current can be 100% of the breaker's rating. It's CONTINUOUS load that needs to be limited to 80% or less of rated capacity.


That is a factual statement but, I would always error on the side of caution (as a licensed electrician). Wouldn't you hate to come back after being gone a day or two and find that your lights, pumps, etc. Have been off and you've lost everything from a breaker trip?


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 11, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is a factual statement but, I would always error on the side of caution (as a licensed electrician). Wouldn't you hate to come back after being gone a day or two and find that your lights, pumps, etc. Have been off and you've lost everything from a breaker trip?


Running a breaker at 80% still isn't a good idea to be honest. I've had breakers fail with some regularity working in a machine shop. The constant load is what killed them. I err on the side of caution here, two 30 amp breakers for 4 kW is probably best.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is a factual statement but, I would always error on the side of caution (as a licensed electrician). Wouldn't you hate to come back after being gone a day or two and find that your lights, pumps, etc. Have been off and you've lost everything from a breaker trip?





shadow_moose said:


> Running a breaker at 80% still isn't a good idea to be honest. I've had breakers fail with some regularity working in a machine shop. The constant load is what killed them. I err on the side of caution here, two 30 amp breakers for 4 kW is probably best.


Since my pumps and fans are all on separate circuits from my lighting, I've had exactly no trouble.

I see exactly no need for TWO x 30A breakers for [email protected] That's overkill.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Root zone temps are one of the most important aspects of gardening. Temp gauge on top of pots lets the gardener know everything.


I kept getting some weird problems. I finally realized I cut the bottom out of my cab to give me more room and the pots were then sitting on the basement concrete floor. I was like duh finally. Put a piece of fiberglass insulated panel under them that was inch and half thick. They straightened right up.

Root temps are important. Its why I prefer to plant direct in the ground out doors.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I kept getting some weird problems. I finally realized I cut the bottom out of my cab to give me more room and the pots were then sitting on the basement concrete floor. I was like duh finally. Put a piece of fiberglass insulated panel under them that was inch and half thick. They straightened right up.
> 
> Root temps are important. Its why I prefer to plant direct in the ground out doors.


See it's ok for you to mention this. But my woman tried to tell @ttystikk the same thing because she saw that his plants are directly on a concrete floor and he reported her as spam. And her new account got locked out. 

Funny thing is unless tyy can't figure out how to fertilize a known cut in 30 years of growing (which I think is also true) she is right about his pots being too cold on his basement floor. 

Every plant he shows is yellowing and burning the same way. 

It's ok though. He says "they like to be yellow"

But he just suggested over loading breakers again so it's just par for the course for a forum "expert". Read permanent noob.

and now you whitebb2727 and another excellent grower have both agreed with her comment. I am proud of her. She is learning. And I wonder if tyy put a simple stand under his pots if the constant yellowing would clear up. 

Hmmmmmmmmmm.......shame false pride will always win with someone like that. 

Your garden is always beautiful and productive whitebb. And your information solid. Maybe he will listen to you?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> See it's ok for you to mention this. But my woman tried to tell @ttystikk the same thing because she saw that his plants are directly on a concrete floor and he reported her as spam. And her new account got locked out.
> 
> Funny thing is unless tyy can't figure out how to fertilize a known cut in 30 years of growing (which I think is also true) she is right about his pots being too cold on his basement floor.
> 
> ...


I haven't posted pics. I should. Frankly I was embarrassed. Yes the cold floor was causing lock outs and ph looking problems.

I don't really want to further get away from the point of the thread but will answer.

I got away with getting off topic with tty because of mutual respect for each other.

It is what is. 

Thank you for the compliments for my grow. I try but I make mistakes. We all do. We are human.


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I see exactly no need for TWO x 30A breakers for [email protected] That's overkill.


While I've only been growing for 3 years now and there's no doubt I can't argue with you matters specifically related to plants, I am a licensed electrician and I will tell you now that you are very much wrong about that being overkill, especially considering the price of breakers in comparison to the possible consequences of one burning out.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't posted pics. I should. Frankly I was embarrassed. Yes the cold floor was causing lock outs and ph looking problems.
> 
> I don't really want to further get away from the point of the thread but will answer.
> 
> ...


I know a thing or two about being embarrassed to show your mistakes, lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> two 30 amp breakers for 4 kW is probably best.


But a 4kw light controller gets wired to a 30 amp breaker, and an 8kw goes to a 50.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> But a 4kw light controller gets wired to a 30 amp breaker, and an 8kw goes to a 50.


8000W/240V=33.33A/50 amp breaker = 66.7%.

80%=40A on a 50A breaker =9600W.

I've been following the 80% rule for years and it's never failed me.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 8000W/240V=33.33A/50 amp breaker = 66.7%.
> 
> 80%=40A on a 50A breaker =9600W.
> 
> I've been following the 80% rule for years and it's never failed me.


Maybe I'm wrong then. i just thought those were the recommended breakers on those light controllers.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Maybe I'm wrong then. i just thought those were the recommended breakers on those light controllers.


It'd important to know not just a few general rules of thumb, but the underlying math as well. 

Are 4 Gavita DE on overdrive gonna be a problem? 
1200Wx4=4800W/240V=20A

Nope.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2017)

What meter is best for measuring ppfd etc?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

Best can mean stupid expensive; current price of a Lighting Passport runs in the neighborhood of $2200. Pricing like that means it only makes sense if you're a lighting designer or manufacturer, like @Stephenj37826


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> Running a breaker at 80% still isn't a good idea to be honest. I've had breakers fail with some regularity working in a machine shop. The constant load is what killed them. I err on the side of caution here, two 30 amp breakers for 4 kW is probably best.


No that's not what killed those breakers; a machine shop has electric motors that momentarily pull very high current loads as they come up to speed, every time you switch one on. THAT'S what can overload circuits and cause premature breaker failure.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Best can mean stupid expensive; current price of a Lighting Passport runs in the neighborhood of $2200. Pricing like that means it only makes sense if you're a lighting designer or manufacturer, like @Stephenj37826


So everyones using their plants!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> So everyones using their plants!


We get the benefits of their purchase; that's the unit they use to get numbers for their COB and Quantum builds.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is a factual statement but, I would always error on the side of caution (as a licensed electrician). Wouldn't you hate to come back after being gone a day or two and find that your lights, pumps, etc. Have been off and you've lost everything from a breaker trip?


I watched a two part video on youtube a few months ago pre QB boards. It was a side by side test with HPS versus COBs or something like that. OP or author of video had a clean set up. Sounded intelligent and was not smoking a bong during the video.

Video 1 was good. Video two starts and he lost a pump or something tripped and all his plants died in like a day. I was pissed I wasted my time watching video 1 but also felt sorry for him. S*it can go south really fast if you are running pumps or even if you lose lights. Hydro or variations or drippers can fail quickly and the plants can die fast.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't posted pics. I should. Frankly I was embarrassed. Yes the cold floor was causing lock outs and ph looking problems.
> 
> I don't really want to further get away from the point of the thread but will answer.
> 
> ...


No bro you are a class act admitting your mistake and helping other people here by mentioning it. In Colorado, every jack wagon is a "master grower" so these dudes never have any problems growing. They never make a mistake All their weed is the best around too. It's all dank and frosty with massive buds LOL!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I watched a two part video on youtube a few months ago pre QB boards. It was a side by side test with HPS versus COBs or something like that. OP or author of video had a clean set up. Sounded intelligent and was not smoking a bong during the video.
> 
> Video 1 was good. Video two starts and he lost a pump or something tripped and all his plants died in like a day. I was pissed I wasted my time watching video 1 but also felt sorry for him. S*it can go south really fast if you are running pumps or even if you lose lights. Hydro or variations or drippers can fail quickly and the plants can die fast.


THIS.

It's why my most recent feeding upgrade is very robust vs equipment and power failures; SIPS needs neither.


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No that's not what killed those breakers; a machine shop has electric motors that momentarily pull very high current loads as they come up to speed, every time you switch one on. THAT'S what can overload circuits and cause premature breaker failure.


You never bring a motor up to speed under torque. A motor coming up to speed under torque would cause what you're describing, as current is a function of load for almost all electric motors. A motor should not draw more than it's max current, so it should not be an issue if you have the. Current fluctuation does not kill breakers, it's constant current load that does.

Feel free to continue saying I'm wrong, but if what you say about your breaker setup is true, you're not running a 100% reliable operation.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> You never bring a motor up to speed under torque. A motor coming up to speed under torque would cause what you're describing, as current is a function of load for almost all electric motors. A motor should not draw more than it's max current, so it should not be an issue if you have the. Current fluctuation does not kill breakers, it's constant current load that does.
> 
> Feel free to continue saying I'm wrong, but if what you say about your breaker setup is true, you're not running a 100% reliable operation.


So how is an electric motor not under load as it's coming up to speed? The load is is own rotational inertia. Bigger motors and compressor units go to the trouble of using capacitors to overcome this problem, otherwise your 5 Ton AC unit would trip the breaker every time.

Having a hugely oversized breaker on the circuit presents its own problems, as well; if it's too big it won't trip on a legitimate fault- and if that fault happens to be YOU, you're fucked.

This isn't about penis size, I'm not here to prove anyone wrong. I'm ALLLLLLL about the safety and several master electricians have carefully inspected and given their approval to everything that's been done here.

Cuz real life only gets one play.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> You never bring a motor up to speed under torque. A motor coming up to speed under torque would cause what you're describing, as current is a function of load for almost all electric motors. A motor should not draw more than it's max current, so it should not be an issue if you have the. Current fluctuation does not kill breakers, it's constant current load that does.
> 
> Feel free to continue saying I'm wrong, but if what you say about your breaker setup is true, you're not running a 100% reliable operation.


Depends on the breaker used. 

In tty situation he hax figured his load and kept it at 80% of the breaker.

Now if it was a breaker not rated for continuous load then he want to figure 125% of the load and use that.

He is perfectly safe going up to the 80%.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We get the benefits of their purchase; that's the unit they use to get numbers for their COB and Quantum builds.


I'd like see the reading at the bottom.!


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> THIS.
> 
> It's why my most recent feeding upgrade is very robust vs equipment and power failures; SIPS needs neither.


But dude you added a pump to the set up. Correct?


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

Sips is literally a hempy. Literally.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

Simplicity bro. You get so crazy.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

Dirty White Boy said:


> But dude you added a pump to the set up. Correct?


Yet nothing dies if it fails.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

Damn pumps.....


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

What fails with hempy?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2017)

Dirty White Boy said:


> What fails with hempy?


Plants if they don't get watered.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

Wait so I'm wrong....I don't get your response


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2017)

Dirty White Boy said:


> Wait so I'm wrong....I don't get your response


No your never wrong.


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

The whole fucking point of hempy is to stay constant... constant. Dig that.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2017)

Dirty White Boy said:


> The whole fucking point of hempy is to stay constant... constant. Dig that.


Yes, sorry your greatness........


----------



## pop22 (Jan 12, 2017)

except it eliminated all that hand watering and achieves the goal of hempy - consistent water levels.




Dirty White Boy said:


> Sips is literally a hempy. Literally.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 12, 2017)

wow, what a fine contribution to this thread......


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Im down to go further then that. The last time we met you were giving me shit about touching your ass.



What?


----------



## Dirty White Boy (Jan 12, 2017)

View attachment 3874777


----------



## pop22 (Jan 12, 2017)

I swear this forum could replace The Jerry Springer Show.......


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

pop22 said:


> I swear this forum could replace The Jerry Springer Show.......


Well he IS off the air...

This place is a clown show with a few normal people still trying to do some good work.


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So how is an electric motor not under load as it's coming up to speed? The load is is own rotational inertia. Bigger motors and compressor units go to the trouble of using capacitors to overcome this problem, otherwise your 5 Ton AC unit would trip the breaker every time.
> 
> Having a hugely oversized breaker on the circuit presents its own problems, as well; if it's too big it won't trip on a legitimate fault- and if that fault happens to be YOU, you're fucked.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I ain't no master electrician. That's a good point about not tripping under legitimate fault, I had forgotten about that considering I haven't worked as an electrician in 3 years.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 17, 2017)

tty is right, you want to match the breaker to the projected draw
main reason is the wire that runs between the panel and receptacle. 

if you kick the breaker when they're matched, no extra heat because
the current required to kick the breaker is within the tolerance of the wire. 

if you kick the breaker with a small guage wire but a high amp breaker,
you could be burning the shielding off of your cables and it's only a
matter of time until a fire starts. 

i've grown a plant that acted like that jilly before, she's called lemon G.
seemed no matter what i did i always had yellowing leaves, but she 
absolutely crushes it on yield. i'm one of those math nerds who use npk
values of composting ingredients to calculate how many grams i've added 
of each nutrient per dry kilogram unamended coir, so i know it's just a
trait some plants have. she would even get tip burn and the top fans would
have that leathery/waxy look from too much N while the bottom leaves
appeared to be deficient. 

nice to still see ya around tty, what are you getting for g/w on these 
vertical setups? i've been hitting about 1.3-1.5 from my horizontal using
lots of different strains, is it on par with that?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

indianajones said:


> tty is right, you want to match the breaker to the projected draw
> main reason is the wire that runs between the panel and receptacle.
> 
> if you kick the breaker when they're matched, no extra heat because
> ...


I'm running big single plants so my gpw isn't as sexy as those who run more plants in the given square footage. But then, I don't know of too many other indoor growers who average 20z per plant, either.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 17, 2017)

20 oz for a vertical plant is a true 20 oz though- there's zero B grade 
if the technique is utilized properly, and obviously you're doing it right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2017)

at some point in this thread weren't you trying out some quantum boards? or something like that?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at some point in this thread weren't you trying out some quantum boards? or something like that?


Have you read the whole thread, by any chance?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2017)

all the parts that seem to have anything to do with lighting, and most of the rest. i'm about to try running a veg tent with one board and flower a plant in a scrog frame with another , so i was quite interested in the parts that actually had to do with the lighting


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Have you read the whole thread, by any chance?


Time for some updated pics bro? This can help the thread get back on track.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2017)

my friend is making me two boards that will run off of the same power supply.
https://www.amazon.com/Switch-supply-S-400-60-Foaming-Engraver/dp/B01IOQ77NY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1484007446&sr=8-3&keywords=60v+power+supply

https://www.amazon.com/DROK-Numerical-Converter-Regulator-Stabilizer/dp/B01MSJQAKY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1484000130&sr=8-13&keywords=constant+current+converter+buck

http://www.digikey.com/products/en?keywords=1510-1310-1-ND

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-pcs-4-x-6-CEM-1-060-2-oz-Single-Sided-Copper-Clad-Laminate-Board-PCB-/311756276147?hash=item48961f41b3:g:JYcAAMXQCndRgQtp

we're talking about hinging 3 of these pcbs together for each unit, each three section board will have 200+ leds, and will be adjustable from .01 amps to 7 amps, although they'll probly never even go to 3 amps


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Time for some updated pics bro? This can help the thread get back on track.


For my demanding audience, Day 34;


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

pop22 said:


> 15,000ppms of CO2 for a day works too........ plants may not survive however.lol! And you can control the little bastards, but during a grow there's no getting rid of them. After the grow burn the room....... or wash it good with bleach and water. Wait 2 days and spray the room and everything in it with a 20% alcohol to water mix.
> 
> Seriously, the no pesticide way to go is to wash the plants in place preferably if you can, this alone is a good reason to have a tent, as you can hose the tent and everything in it ( with all electrical equipment removed ). It works and is the only way to go if your in flower.


Hosing tent will result in a flooded room??


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jan 18, 2017)

Curious, have you noticed any difference in vertical vs. horizontal flower growth? In pruning fruit trees, the horizontal branches are prized and vertical growth is mostly removed as unproductive. Probably no difference just a matter of light penetration.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 18, 2017)

I use a spray nozzle and keep the stream small and tight, the object is to knock the bugs off. I doubt I use more than 2-3 gallons of water and I use the spill tray in my tents, so nothing gets wet. My shoulders are so bad, that is now how I clean the tent at the end of a grow. I use my garden spray bottle and disinfect then hose it down. I stand right in there in sweats and don't worry about getting wet lol!



bassman999 said:


> Hosing tent will result in a flooded room??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

pop22 said:


> I use a spray nozzle and keep the stream small and tight, the object is to knock the bugs off. I doubt I use more than 2-3 gallons of water and I use the spill tray in my tents, so nothing gets wet. My shoulders are so bad, that is now how I clean the tent at the end of a grow. I use my garden spray bottle and disinfect then hose it down. I stand right in there in sweats and don't worry about getting wet lol!


Well dont buy URBAN FARMER tent them!
Mine came with a seam around the perimeter of the drip liner.
6oz water in, and 6oz water gets out. Total POS!
The seller says the tray isnt wade to water lol, he goes by Low Baller.
I wont buy from him again.

Sorry off track rant there.
The search is on to find a liner for this tent now.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Curious, have you noticed any difference in vertical vs. horizontal flower growth? In pruning fruit trees, the horizontal branches are prized and vertical growth is mostly removed as unproductive. Probably no difference just a matter of light penetration.


I get donkey dicks either way, lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I get donkey dicks either way, lol


Yes. Lol


----------



## tstick (Jan 18, 2017)

@ttystikk ,

Man...OUTSTANDING!


You really need to get a YouTube channel! I'd subscribe in a second!


----------



## revengefor2008 (Jan 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For my demanding audience, Day 34;
> View attachment 3879211 View attachment 3879212


D-d-d-damn!! Such nice work!!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For my demanding audience, Day 34;
> View attachment 3879211 View attachment 3879212



Secret grow on board the* USCSS Nostromo.*

*



*
*This shit is so sci fi looking. As I said before - Harry Dean Stanton will get PM and will spray bud with Eagle 20 and create an mmj ALIEN AND mmj Zombies. God help the crew of the Nostromo. *


----------



## zep_lover (Jan 19, 2017)

how is the new light comparing to your cob lights?do you have a plant at the same age to show the difference or lack of?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2017)

zep_lover said:


> how is the new light comparing to your cob lights?do you have a plant at the same age to show the difference or lack of?


Yes, the rest of the rack in the background.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Secret grow on board the* USCSS Nostromo.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


My cousin is designing the Nostromo, @Afgan King is running the Alien crosses and I'm doing the greenhouse engineering.

Any questions?! Lol


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My cousin is designing the Nostromo, @Afgan King is running the Alien crosses and I'm doing the greenhouse engineering.
> 
> Any questions?! Lol


Hopefully Ripley does not show up with a flamethrower to get those aliens. 





Or John Berefelo using a hedge trimmer on a grow with spider mites





Is our friend with the tin foil hat doing Alien Rock Candy? He is a good dude and has skills.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hopefully Ripley does not show up with a flamethrower to get those aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will always be stupid people, even in the future.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 20, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hopefully Ripley does not show up with a flamethrower to get those aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'll got some arc x BD can't wait to get em going good lol gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## pop22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yah know, I like John, but one minute he says something smart, then you watch him in his "cleanroom" doing testing and duh.......lol!



MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hopefully Ripley does not show up with a flamethrower to get those aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My cousin is designing the Nostromo, @Afgan King is running the Alien crosses and I'm doing the greenhouse engineering.
> 
> Any questions?! Lol


yeah, what are you guys doing with Ash?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Oh I'll got some arc x BD can't wait to get em going good lol gonna be a lot of fun


Hmm, sounds awfully familiar lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, what are you guys doing with Ash?


I don't get the reference?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2017)

@ttystikk - Are you seeing seeing any difference in bud density compared to other lights
( HID , LED or CoB ) using the QBs so far ? ....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> @ttystikk - Are you seeing seeing any difference in bud density compared to other lights
> ( HID , LED or CoB ) using the QBs so far ? ....


No, but that's down to the strain under the boards.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2017)

Ash is the robot....


----------



## zep_lover (Jan 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, the rest of the rack in the background.[
> from what i can see the one in front of the cob rack looks bigger.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2017)

That's two plants, not just one.


----------



## JDMase (Jan 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For my demanding audience, Day 34;
> View attachment 3879211 View attachment 3879212


Are you getting all this growth top to bottom from just the quantum boards from above, or is there side lighting? 

Just want to confirm before I sound like a noob, but is the benefit from these QB's is that they have even light distribution that doesn't diminish? Is that why they're positoned at the top of your plant? 

I feel i need to look into them more if that is the case.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Are you getting all this growth top to bottom from just the quantum boards from above, or is there side lighting?
> 
> Just want to confirm before I sound like a noob, but is the benefit from these QB's is that they have even light distribution that doesn't diminish? Is that why they're positoned at the top of your plant?
> 
> I feel i need to look into them more if that is the case.


Light diminishes with distance according to well known laws of optics. Quantum boards have a large surface area of light emission so they can throw good light further, while still being a bit less intense up close.

I'm using special lenses to aim the output from the overhead placement onto the vertical trellis. This thread is documenting how it's going, so you all have the latest news.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 21, 2017)

were these lenses custom made?



ttystikk said:


> Light diminishes with distance according to well known laws of optics. Quantum boards have a large surface area of light emission so they can throw good light further, while still being a bit less intense up close.
> 
> I'm using special lenses to aim the output from the overhead placement onto the vertical trellis. This thread is documenting how it's going, so you all have the latest news.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2017)

pop22 said:


> were these lenses custom made?


They're off the shelf parts. Eight to a board.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> All breakers are usable up to 80% of their rating, the 30 amp breaker is rated for 24 amps. Remember there will be an "in rush current" or peak current draw when you turn the lights on. This peak current draw should not be above 24 amps on that breaker.


I'm no electrician but your saying the appliance should not exceed the breaker on start up? So every breaker I've installed on a compressor is wrong then. I thought it was 125% that is allowable for peak draw. And are there not different rated breakers re 80% & 100% duty rated as per NEC.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> You never bring a motor up to speed under torque. A motor coming up to speed under torque would cause what you're describing, as current is a function of load for almost all electric motors. A motor should not draw more than it's max current, so it should not be an issue if you have the. Current fluctuation does not kill breakers, it's constant current load that does.
> 
> Feel free to continue saying I'm wrong, but if what you say about your breaker setup is true, you're not running a 100% reliable operation.


Say what? Ummm look up start capacitors and their function on a motor. Also clamp a meter on a compressor (air) and check the peak amp draw on startup. Perhaps a different thread would be a good place to discuss this, it would be very interesting and helpful.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Well dont buy URBAN FARMER tent them!
> Mine came with a seam around the perimeter of the drip liner.
> 6oz water in, and 6oz water gets out. Total POS!
> The seller says the tray isnt wade to water lol, he goes by Low Baller.
> ...


Some of it is luck of the draw. I got a fan/filter combo from that seller. The fan is still running. Close to three years the fan has been running. The filter I have since refilled with coconut carbon because it had coal carbon. The coconut stuff is better. Its cheaper to refill than buy new filter.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Some of it is luck of the draw. I got a fan/filter combo from that seller. The fan is still running. Close to three years the fan has been running. The filter I have since refilled with coconut carbon because it had coal carbon. The coconut stuff is better. Its cheaper to refill than buy new filter.


Its not his fault the tent is crap, but customer service leaves some to be desired. He shoulda offered return. I wouldnt have done it because Im flowering in it, but the offer....there are other sellers.

Where did you get your carbon?
I have a 4ft tall Phat filter thats 3 yrs old


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2017)

Matter of fact I have returned something that was under warranty. A replacement was sent out as soon as I provided tracking. Got a prompt replacement. If its under warranty return it.


bassman999 said:


> Its not his fault the tent is crap, but customer service leaves some to be desired. He shoulda offered return. I wouldnt have done it because Im flowering in it, but the offer....there are other sellers.
> 
> Where did you get your carbon?
> I have a 4ft tall Phat filter thats 3 yrs old


http://www.zenhydro.com/replacement-pelletized-carbon-16-lb.html 
I think they have a bigger bag.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Matter of fact I have returned something that was under warranty. A replacement was sent out as soon as I provided tracking. Got a prompt replacement. If its under warranty return it.
> 
> http://www.zenhydro.com/replacement-pelletized-carbon-16-lb.html
> I think they have a bigger bag.


I found the filter for $131 shipped on sale


*Phat Filter 39 inch x 6 inch, 800 CFM Edit*
$146.35

$146.35
Remove item
*Grand Total Excl. Tax* *$131.71
Grand Total Incl. Tax* *$131.71*
Subtotal $146.35
Discount (WEEKLY SALE 1/9: 10% OFF FILTERS) -$14.

Shipping

 Ground. $0.00
 Express Saver $59.76
 2 Day $95.63
 Standard Overnight $210.54
IN-STORE PICKUP (Tucson, AZ ONLY)

 Tucson $0.00


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I found the filter for $131 shipped on sale
> 
> 
> *Phat Filter 39 inch x 6 inch, 800 CFM Edit*
> ...


I'm a believer of oversizing filters. The bigger the better.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm a believer of oversizing filters. The bigger the better.


This for my room with (2) 2x4 tents
I cant vent outside because I rent


----------



## zep_lover (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's two plants, not just one.


the buds look bigger though,one plant or two


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 22, 2017)

Neat plant Tty
But,,,, Why are you keeping it in such a small cell. Seems counter productive.


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 22, 2017)

How old is that thing?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Neat plant Tty
> But,,,, Why are you keeping it in such a small cell. Seems counter productive.


It's only 4' wide by 6' tall, sooooo cramped, I know.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> How old is that thing?


Old enough to be your mom.

Lol, I just couldn't help myself!

It will be 5 months old at chop.


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Old enough to be your mom.
> 
> Lol, I just couldn't help myself!
> 
> It will be 5 months old at chop.


Oh that's cool.
So, 5 months that plant grew big in that time (I know it's two plants) with lots of tops. I'm going to have a closer look at your grow technique. very interesting
Thanks


----------



## indianajones (Jan 31, 2017)

how are these doing? must be chunkin' up nice now! i've been 
thinking about these quantums vertical style, after watching your 
thread i'm thinking you could replicate the heath robinson style 
of vertical growing pretty easily by just putting one in each corner 
of a tent or flowering room. 



Haze the maze said:


> Oh that's cool.
> So, 5 months that plant grew big in that time (I know it's two plants) with lots of tops. I'm going to have a closer look at your grow technique. very interesting
> Thanks


5 months old AT CHOP, ~22 weeks minus flowering time, so 
10-12 weeks in veg @ttystikk ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

indianajones said:


> how are these doing? must be chunkin' up nice now! i've been
> thinking about these quantums vertical style, after watching your
> thread i'm thinking you could replicate the heath robinson style
> of vertical growing pretty easily by just putting one in each corner
> ...


Yeah, that's about right.

I regret to inform you that the plant in the test was confiscated by police last Friday, so it's gone for good. Along with all but a dozen of the rest of my plants. Fortunately I wasn't arrested but it's been a rough week.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 31, 2017)

ahhh, boo. they cut ya down to the limit i guess? is it 12 in flower? 
i need to learn the CO laws, i'm moving out this month.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

indianajones said:


> ahhh, boo. they cut ya down to the limit i guess? is it 12 in flower?
> i need to learn the CO laws, i'm moving out this month.


Inside city limits I get 12, no matter what my card count is.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Inside city limits I get 12, no matter what my card count is.


How did they know your a gardener.


----------



## indianajones (Jan 31, 2017)

smart meters and the patient registry?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> How did they know your a gardener.


Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jan 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm a believer of oversizing filters. The bigger the better.


Testing one of these with filters. You can recharge it every 12 months putting it out in the sun for 8 hours. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gonzo-Odor-Eliminator-32-oz/54042208?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227049089577&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=146631935414&wl4=aud-273067695102:pla-258298464659&wl5=9051600&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=54042208&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2017)

too bad, man. sorry to hear that. the day will come when they can walk in and see 100 plants and not be able to do shit. unfortunately, thats not today


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2017)

is anyone else having problems getting some websites to load properly? ebay was half loading for several days and now wal-mart is doing the same thing, like someone is breaking their style sheets


----------



## zep_lover (Jan 31, 2017)

sorry for your loss.at least no arrest!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


Holy shit. Sorry that happened. Fucking power bill?


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow that's a huge fucking bummer. Good luck getting your shit back to legal status, brother!


----------



## HockeyBeard (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


That's some serious bullshit, since the power company is a private entity and shouldn't be sharing data with Law Enforcement.


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


That suck brother, where I'm at you'll get a slap in the wrist and that's it, its not as bad as it was a few years ago


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Jan 31, 2017)

IhateLockDoors said:


> That suck brother, where I'm at you'll get a slap in the wrist and that's it, its not as bad as it was a few years ago


I live near the country and eeveryonegrows outdoor


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Jan 31, 2017)

Every county you go to you'll smell nothing but weed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is anyone else having problems getting some websites to load properly? ebay was half loading for several days and now wal-mart is doing the same thing, like someone is breaking their style sheets


lots of sites lately....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


Cunt judge more like


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dick Neighbors or smell? C Springs?

I talked to someone the other day and they said Nevada and other states want to emulate CO. People and $ are going to leave CO.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Dick Neighbors or smell? C Springs?
> 
> I talked to someone the other day and they said Nevada and other states want to emulate CO. People and $ are going to leave CO.


Power bill, which should be illegal. 
Northern Colorado.
Boom n bust, that's been the Colorado economy since the mid 1800s when they struck gold here.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill, which should be illegal.
> Northern Colorado.
> Boom n bust, that's been the Colorado economy since the mid 1800s when they struck gold here.


Damn, that sucks man, it should be illegal #$%! Glad it didn't go further than trashing a few plants though, stay safe.


----------



## HockeyBeard (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill, which should be illegal.
> Northern Colorado.
> Boom n bust, that's been the Colorado economy since the mid 1800s when they struck gold here.


It's probably why they didn't push the issue and only took your overage. Really hard for them to lose a court battle when they won't take you to court, ya know?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Damn, that sucks man, it should be illegal #$%! Glad it didn't go further than trashing a few plants though, stay safe.


Oh no, they took my stash too. All of it. They wanted to make a point.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

HockeyBeard said:


> It's probably why they didn't push the issue and only took your overage. Really hard for them to lose a court battle when they won't take you to court, ya know?


Indeed.


----------



## shadow_moose (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh no, they took my stash too. All of it. They wanted to make a point.


You think they'll be back or are you just gonna change your ways and hope they don't ever bother you again?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> You think they'll be back or are you just gonna change your ways and hope they don't ever bother you again?


I've already changed my setup to be in compliance. They were very helpful that way.


----------



## shadow_moose (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've already changed my setup to be in compliance. They were very helpful that way.


Makes me worry, I've got some non-compliant stuff up in Washington that I really should get fixed up and figure out how to get the plant counts under control. The law is so poorly written up here that I could be legally running 250 plants outside and get nailed for 1 extra plant inside, coincidentally causing me to lose all 250 plants outside. It's a strange mix of trying to be careful, but also knowing the law is messed up enough that if someone tries to mess with you, it's probably more personal vendetta than via actual legal grounding. It's screwed up, glad you got your stuff back on track.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> Makes me worry, I've got some non-compliant stuff up in Washington that I really should get fixed up and figure out how to get the plant counts under control. The law is so poorly written up here that I could be legally running 250 plants outside and get nailed for 1 extra plant inside, coincidentally causing me to lose all 250 plants outside. It's a strange mix of trying to be careful, but also knowing the law is messed up enough that if someone tries to mess with you, it's probably more personal vendetta than via actual legal grounding. It's screwed up, glad you got your stuff back on track.


Navigating the legal climate of Cannabis is very tricky and can get expensive. I was a week away from being in full compliance. I understand from a neighbor they stopped by earlier for a knock n talk but nobody was home.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh no, they took my stash too. All of it. They wanted to make a point.


Ouch


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ouch


Yeah, it hurt.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill, which should be illegal.
> Northern Colorado.
> Boom n bust, that's been the Colorado economy since the mid 1800s when they struck gold here.


Sad but true about never ending boom and bust of CO. 1970s energy boom, 1980s telecom tech boom. They could F it up again or they will go after little guy to benefit corp grows. 

I assume you are up by tin foil hat man. I talked to a prop manager who rents lots of houses for people. He said no real problems. He know about 1 out of a 100 where MPA came by and gave a ticket. They said grow fewer but bigger plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Sad but true about never ending boom and bust of CO. 1970s energy boom, 1980s telecom tech boom. They could F it up again or they will go after little guy to benefit corp grows.
> 
> I assume you are up by tin foil hat man. I talked to a prop manager who rents lots of houses for people. He said no real problems. He know about 1 out of a 100 where MPA came by and gave a ticket. They said grow fewer but bigger plants.


Yup.


----------



## revengefor2008 (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Navigating the legal climate of Cannabis is very tricky and can get expensive. I was a week away from being in full compliance. I understand from a neighbor they stopped by earlier for a knock n talk but nobody was home.


Sorry to hear this. At least you're still walking around in public which is way better than what happened to me. May I ask, did they have a warrant when they came back? When they came to my place a decade ago they didn't have a warrant but they made up some bogus crap and got one from a sympathetic judge They even lied about having reports of my power usage. I checked with the power company and a) the cops never got my records from them and b) my power usage during the time in question was actually quite low.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> Sorry to hear this. At least you're still walking around in public which is way better than what happened to me. May I ask, did they have a warrant when they came back? When they came to my place a decade ago they didn't have a warrant but they made up some bogus crap and got one from a sympathetic judge They even lied about having reports of my power usage. I checked with the power company and a) the cops never got my records from them and b) my power usage during the time in question was actually quite low.


Yes they had a warrant.

Police lie to get warrants? Amazing...

They had a warrant back in 1991 when I got arrested and charged with a felony, too.

I'm such a bad seed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

The amounts of herb I have been arrested for in louisiana are sickening when I think about it, like whats in my fucking pipe right now. Fucked me multiple times over small amounts which didnt amount to anything, but fucking up whatever I had going on in my life at the time.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The amounts of herb I have been arrested for in louisiana are sickening when I think about it, like whats in my fucking pipe right now. Fucked me multiple times over small amounts which didnt amount to anything, but fucking up whatever I had going on in my life at the time.


LAWFARE, one of the defining characteristics of a fascist state. Such as America.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> LAWFARE, one of the defining characteristics of a fascist state. Such as America.


Add that to policing for profit and the picture is complete.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. It kind of begs the question what the PC was for tapping the electric company records. Those aren't public, and I have to imagine a subpoena is required.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Add that to policing for profit and the picture is complete.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. It kind of begs the question what the PC was for tapping the electric company records. Those aren't public, and I have to imagine a subpoena is required.


Not anymore. The police state is in full boom.

We the People must fight back.

The scope of the problem, copied from where I originally posted it, in the politics section:


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

FASCISM

Why is it happening? For the security, aggrandizement and continuing profit of the richest few, at the expense of the other 99%.

Faux Spews is the official disinformation channel, now freed of the obligation to tell the truth.

Militarized police now roam the land with total impunity.

Corporations now have MORE rights than living, breathing citizens. The only thing they can't do is vote, so that's been rendered irrelevant:

The monied elite decide who gets to be nominated, so the 'choice' presented in the general election is always a win-win for them.

Neither officially sanctioned party represents We the People anymore; they've both been bought by the corporate elite- and it's even tax deductible for them!

The FBI now takes as its sacred duty the job of discrediting and destroying any movement by the people to create their own organizations which might be a threat to this order. This flies in the face of the People's Right to Assembly under the Bill of Rights of the Constitution.
 
Fascist Amerika- all hail der Dumpster Fuhrer!


----------



## zep_lover (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> FASCISM
> 
> Why is it happening? For the security, aggrandizement and continuing profit of the richest few, at the expense of the other 99%.
> 
> ...


dislike!


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 2, 2017)

So, Am I reading this right.
They took some of your plants but, not all of your plants and they took some of your stash but, not all of your stash and you are pissed.
Did they go off and smoke some of it? 
You f//n bet!
Do they care that you spent your time growing it?
No f//n way...
Will you be seeing them in court?
Same answer as #2

It is still illegal for me to grow here in BC,Canada and the RCMP would not be friendly to me and my tiny little plants (plant) and stash. There would be nothing left!

You have been blessed.

​


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> So, Am I reading this right.
> They took some of your plants but, not all of your plants and they took some of your stash but, not all of your stash and you are pissed.
> Did they go off and smoke some of it?
> You f//n bet!
> ...


First; I'm blessed.

Second, they took all but 12 plants, which I got to choose.

Third. They took ALL my bud.

Fourth. It shouldn't be illegal at all!

Fifth. There will be fines.


----------



## ThaiBaby1 (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Power bill. Turns out that even legal use can be seen as probable cause, at least with a sympathetic judge.


how many watts were you running?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

ThaiBaby1 said:


> how many watts were you running?


Obviously too many lol

But honestly the number is irrelevant. If I kept it paid up, WTF?


----------



## ThaiBaby1 (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Obviously too many lol
> 
> But honestly the number is irrelevant. If I kept it paid up, WTF?


Obviously it doesn't matter what you think, only what they think.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

ThaiBaby1 said:


> Obviously it doesn't matter what you think, only what they think.


Quite so. I'm still not sure why a power bill is grounds for a search warrant in Colorado where growing is legal.


----------



## ThaiBaby1 (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Quite so. I'm still not sure why a power bill is grounds for a search warrant in Colorado where growing is legal.


Apparently they thought you were using too much juice for a legal size grow.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

ThaiBaby1 said:


> Apparently they thought you were using too much juice for a legal size grow.


The funny thing is that I can use that much juice for a legal grow- and I will.


----------



## shadow_moose (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Quite so. I'm still not sure why a power bill is grounds for a search warrant in Colorado where growing is legal.[/





ttystikk said:


> The funny thing is that I can use that much juice for a legal grow- and I will.


Plus, you run nutty efficient LED. You'd think their ideas of power use vs. what's probably a legal grow and what isn't are no doubt based on the 1000 HID lamp per 4x4 rule that so many growers have been doing for so long. With those LED's, you can probably grow more than someone else at that wattage using HID, so that really does make you wonder, was the power bill just the reason written on the warrant and they had some other significant evidence of your stuff being out of compliance? Somebody got a grudge, old boyfriend??


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> Plus, you run nutty efficient LED. You'd think their ideas of power use vs. what's probably a legal grow and what isn't are no doubt based on the 1000 HID lamp per 4x4 rule that so many growers have been doing for so long. With those LED's, you can probably grow more than someone else at that wattage using HID, so that really does make you wonder, was the power bill just the reason written on the warrant and they had some other significant evidence of your stuff being out of compliance? Somebody got a grudge, old boyfriend??


There's always that chance but I don't think so.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the seizure tty. It did get me to look at my own provider and they privacy policies. If in fact I don't opt out of the information sharing clause my usage can be monitored without a search warrant ..... who knew . Again sorry to hear and thank you for sharing, I have now checked the data sharing box . Pretty sure with my previous conviction for importing a warrant would be an easy thing to get but better safe than not.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> FASCISM
> 
> Why is it happening? For the security, aggrandizement and continuing profit of the richest few, at the expense of the other 99%.
> 
> ...


While this is 100% true, it was in place before Clinton and Obama, what did they do to change it? NOTHING


----------



## indianajones (Feb 3, 2017)

it's crazy how blessed you are to live in a place that is so
forward thinking. where i'm living i got a year in prison and
4 years on parole for 2 pounds. i can't wait to move, i don't
even want to participate in the CO cannabis industry, just live
in a place where i can produce my own instead of paying
$500 an oz when i'm not growing.


----------



## lukio (Feb 3, 2017)

sad times man. sorry for your loss


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 3, 2017)

I know I want to fill My front acre with a giant garden. Sorry about your stash. I hope you can get your fill from friends.
What will you be growing next? and How? Looking forward to seeing your bounce back attack. I like grow bigger.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> While this is 100% true, it was in place before Clinton and Obama, what did they do to change it? NOTHING


The fact that they did little to reverse it and many things to advance it tells me that neither mainstream political party is acting in the interests of the average citizen anymore. They've both been co-opted by corporate money.

This isn't a party vs party problem. It's a systemic problem. Put down your red or blue banner and see what's been done; a fascist police state for the masses, a kleptocracy for the rich.

Read this for context;
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/02/why-the-maximize-shareholder-value-theory-is-bogus.html

And its effects;
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/01/ending-big-fail.html


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

zep_lover said:


> dislike!


Lol I don't like it, either and this forum is my platform for educating others about the seriousness of our national situation, in hopes of rousing people to activism and participation in our political system.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

indianajones said:


> it's crazy how blessed you are to live in a place that is so
> forward thinking. where i'm living i got a year in prison and
> 4 years on parole for 2 pounds. i can't wait to move, i don't
> even want to participate in the CO cannabis industry, just live
> ...


I hear you, loud and clear. The police need to be told in no uncertain terms that giving out criminal records for things that don't cause harm will cause THEM harm, in the form of smaller budgets and fewer toys for killing.

Those who pass fascist laws need to be drummed out of office and their policies reversed.

It took a long time to get her and so I think turning it back will also be a lengthy process.

Well worthwhile if we end up with a government more responsive to the needs of the bottom 90% instead of just the very top.

Meanwhile one of the biggest corporate bribery machines, Lockheed Martin, has stolen $3 TRILLION DOLLARS from us and our children to build a fighter plane that's ALREADY OBSOLETE and will never work as expected. We need to hand them the bill, which would put a stop to such ridiculous cost overruns on the part of government contractors for good!


----------



## shadow_moose (Feb 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hear you, loud and clear. The police need to be told in no uncertain terms that giving out criminal records for things that don't cause harm will cause THEM harm, in the form of smaller budgets and fewer toys for killing.
> 
> Those who pass fascist laws need to be drummed out of office and their policies reversed.
> 
> ...


Yes on all points. I'm tapped out here, I'm ready to burn it all down and start over. We need to kick out the establishment fucks who've been screwing all of us for decades and replace them with NO ONE. Leadership is the ultimate corruption of political power, it should not be in the hands of the people through representation, but rather through direct action. We don't need representatives to dip into the coffers anymore, we can run this shit without them. We just have to resign to the fact that there is no such thing as a "world power" without tyranny, and we should be ok with that. There's just no room in the world anymore for that hyper competitive fascist bullshit.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> Yes on all points. I'm tapped out here, I'm ready to burn it all down and start over. We need to kick out the establishment fucks who've been screwing all of us for decades and replace them with NO ONE. Leadership is the ultimate corruption of political power, it should not be in the hands of the people through representation, but rather through direct action. We don't need representatives to dip into the coffers anymore, we can run this shit without them. We just have to resign to the fact that there is no such thing as a "world power" without tyranny, and we should be ok with that. There's just no room in the world anymore for that hyper competitive fascist bullshit.


Leaders perform essential functions, but I agree that they should be kept on a short leash so they don't destroy the very things we want from them; orderly progress towards security and prosperity for everyone.


----------



## shadow_moose (Feb 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Leaders perform essential functions, but I agree that they should be kept on a short leash so they don't destroy the very things we want from them; orderly progress towards security and prosperity for everyone.


Outside of high pressure situations (i.e. national defense, public health, etc) leaders aren't really necessary. Leadership is best applied to situations where a group could not reach a conclusion in a timely manner. For every position like this, there is no doubt leaders are a necessity. But, there is still no doubt that in the case of lawmakers, very often laws could be just as effectively formed and passed by a community based committee or panel, rather than by a few individuals with absolute power. The way we put a leash on our leaders is to have fewer of them, and to replace their roles with our own amalgamated voices.

The age of senators, congressmen, and presidents should soon pass and we can get a better form of representative democracy that is still capable of passing just and concise law. It will take time and thought, but we can make it happen if start at the bottom and work our way up.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

shadow_moose said:


> Outside of high pressure situations (i.e. national defense, public health, etc) leaders aren't really necessary. Leadership is best applied to situations where a group could not reach a conclusion in a timely manner. For every position like this, there is no doubt leaders are a necessity. But, there is still no doubt that in the case of lawmakers, very often laws could be just as effectively formed and passed by a community based committee or panel, rather than by a few individuals with absolute power. The way we put a leash on our leaders is to have fewer of them, and to replace their roles with our own amalgamated voices.
> 
> The age of senators, congressmen, and presidents should soon pass and we can get a better form of representative democracy that is still capable of passing just and concise law. It will take time and thought, but we can make it happen if start at the bottom and work our way up.


I don't have time for the minutia of governance, nor am I interested in the job enough to study the requisite skills needed to do it well. I'm sure the same applies to most people.

The idea that leaders are unnecessary is as unrealistic as saying that anyone can do medicine with a WebMD app.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

not as unrealistic as you think tty. Leaders in the sense of having people govern is not the same leadership as I give to my family for instance...People can fucking lead themselves!!!! And dont get me started on western medicine where doctors are given these books which remain the "real truth" and thats what those dumb motherfuckers follow.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Western medicine is framed up in some books written 100 fucking years ago, and the important parts are erased or looked over because we as a species are fucking stupid!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

The world is made to think it should "vote" for these dumb motherfuckers for these "offices" so they can tabulate our votes to make decisions.....Do you honestly believe decisions are being tabulated by votes? What a scam. Reason number 1 I never voted for anything, people don't get what they want, its what they are given!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> not as unrealistic as you think tty. Leaders in the sense of having people govern is not the same leadership as I give to my family for instance...People can fucking lead themselves!!!! And dont get me started on western medicine where doctors are given these books which remain the "real truth" and thats what those dumb motherfuckers follow.....


So far today you've questioned the necessity of roads, leaders and medicine.

I drove to get my appendix out and I got subsidized health care for it, that leaders acting in my best interest made sure was available.

So we're just gonna have to agree to disagree on this.

Pol Pot tried to force an entire nation to go back to agrarianism. It didn't work out too well. The Nazi party tried to do the same, even having manual laborers building the first parts of the Autobahn. That was not successful, either. There are many more examples.

Like it or not, we are stuck with the modern world- which by and large works very well for most people most of the time. Agitating for a better world is fine, but turning our backs on modern progress isn't the way to do that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

If this is what you call modern progress they got you duped like everyone else bud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Im not talking about any of that SHIT you wrote above....people can govern themselves, dont need any of those "forms" you listed to do it for them


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If this is what you call modern progress they got you duped like everyone else bud


Modern progress turned something that would have killed me into an easy overnight stay at the hospital. I'm just not willing to agree with you or anyone else who wants to toss the whole idea of modern medicine overboard.

Have a look around your apartment; name something- including the building itself- that did NOT arrive by truck? Sorry, your babies don't count; the original seeds were shipped to you, as was the water system to deliver moisture and certainly the soil and the nutes.

I don't think rejecting modernity is progress on any front. I do agree with those who feel it can and must be managed better.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2017)

i wish you were right, but you can't get two people to agree to a damn thing. get a third person involved and someone will end up with a fat lip. personal psychology is one thing, crowd psychology is a very different thing. a group of people will not respond to a stimulus in the same way a single person will. they'll look to the strongest person in the group and follow their lead. if that doesn't seem right to you, that you haven't been looking for leadership, perhaps you've been that strong person in the group. 
if there's no leader in the group, people will tend to follow whoever takes action, even if its stupid action. it relieves them of personal responsibility.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not talking about any of that SHIT you wrote above....people can govern themselves, dont need any of those "forms" you listed to do it for them


I think a fundamental shift occurred when we began allowing corporations and shadow money to bribe politicians through their campaign funds.

There is no reason to believe the shift wouldn't reverse itself if we outlawed the practice in whole cloth, such that exactly NO blandishments of any sort many pass from corporation to political actor.

When we properly incentivize our leadership to act in our best interest, we can accomplish great things. The simple fact is that on a world wide scale, our leaders are incentivized by money, not votes.

This is a change We the People can make happen. Surely no one else will do it for us.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish you were right, but you can't get two people to agree to a damn thing. get a third person involved and someone will end up with a fat lip. personal psychology is one thing, crowd psychology is a very different thing. a group of people will not respond to a stimulus in the same way a single person will. they'll look to the strongest person in the group and follow their lead. if that doesn't seem right to you, that you haven't been looking for leadership, perhaps you've been that strong person in the group.
> if there's no leader in the group, people will tend to follow whoever takes action, even if its stupid action. it relieves them of personal responsibility.


I think the skill and fine art of civil debate has been lost in the general population by and large, between defunding public schools and the advent of violent video games and Internet trolling. The combative nature and tone of many news and infotainment channels is also an important factor.

I think this is highly intentional; how better to control a population than by splitting it in half and setting them against each other, while obstructing every avenue for discussion?

So yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

@ttystikk I'm not saying we go back to the stone ages and walk the Earth, but the "systems" in place for us are truly fucked dude, you know that. The things which are given to us are truly what we are given, not what we need, as people, as humanity, etc etc. I dont think Western medicine as a whole is flawed, but the way it is constructed is and also by WHO it is constructed. I don't like that everything revolves around money, that really drives me. Anyway, thats why I perceive things like I do. I also have the same unique perspective (like yourself) because I have travelled and lived in so many different countries (and many of them don't operate like the West).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

People have lost this skill because now people are trained to look at the tv or even moreso now the "smart phone". People are taught they need big houses, big cars, put up those fences at those big houses. Separation. We are taught to be competitive from an early age so chaos is ingrained very early; yes competition is chaos I believe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I had the last of my edibles earlier and fucking hell they are kicking in about now


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ttystikk I'm not saying we go back to the stone ages and walk the Earth, but the "systems" in place for us are truly fucked dude, you know that. The things which are given to us are truly what we are given, not what we need, as people, as humanity, etc etc. I dont think Western medicine as a whole is flawed, but the way it is constructed is and also by WHO it is constructed. I don't like that everything revolves around money, that really drives me. Anyway, thats why I perceive things like I do. I also have the same unique perspective (like yourself) because I have travelled and lived in so many different countries (and many of them don't operate like the West).


Right. Our epidemic of corporate financed political corruption has really fucked this country and many like us up pretty badly.

Removing the money connection from politics is the only solution, otherwise we end up in a system of aristocracy, where billionaire heiresses who don't know fuck all about education end up being nominated for the post, ahead of people who have spent their lives in the field and have a solid grasp of the challenges. To name one example from the current headlines.

Or Rex Tillerson, the former Exxon Mobil CEO now the Secretary Of State. Wow, the message there is unmistakeable.

Corruption is fucking our country and or planet up. The American people on left and right are saying the same things, just unable to talk to each other through the bullshit smokescreen carefully created by our media.


----------



## revengefor2008 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Right. Our epidemic of corporate financed political corruption has really fucked this country and many like us up pretty badly.
> 
> Removing the money connection from politics is the only solution, otherwise we end up in a system of aristocracy..."


I agree and definitely think term limits would go a long way towards helping that. The president is limited to 2 terms, why not everyone else? The 2nd thing that may help is forbidding politicians from going into lobbying or anything that even smells like lobbying after serving in office. There are so many who "serve" in office, and then serve companies who want them to influence laws and regulations in their favor. Some call it "crony capitalism." I just call it "cronyism." It's nothing but corruption and shouldn't be allowed in a free market economy. 
I'm sure others may disagree with me, but just my 2c.

No matter, I just agree @Hazethemaze, I'm ready to watch you bounce back!! Revenge is a dish best served cold!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> I agree and definitely think term limits would go a long way towards helping that. The president is limited to 2 terms, why not everyone else? The 2nd thing that may help is forbidding politicians from going into lobbying or anything that even smells like lobbying after serving in office. There are so many who "serve" in office, and then serve companies who want them to influence laws and regulations in their favor. Some call it "crony capitalism." I just call it "cronyism." It's nothing but corruption and shouldn't be allowed in a free market economy.
> I'm sure others may disagree with me, but just my 2c.
> 
> No matter, I just agree @Hazethemaze, I'm ready to watch you bounce back!! Revenge is a dish best served cold!


These are good ideas. One that I think drives to the heart of the problem is corporate campaign finance reform, aka elimination. This is needs to be outlawed completely, because it has quite simply wrecked our Democratic process.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 5, 2017)

revengefor2008 said:


> I agree and definitely think term limits would go a long way towards helping that. The president is limited to 2 terms, why not everyone else? The 2nd thing that may help is forbidding politicians from going into lobbying or anything that even smells like lobbying after serving in office. There are so many who "serve" in office, and then serve companies who want them to influence laws and regulations in their favor. Some call it "crony capitalism." I just call it "cronyism." It's nothing but corruption and shouldn't be allowed in a free market economy.
> I'm sure others may disagree with me, but just my 2c.
> 
> No matter, I just agree @Hazethemaze, I'm ready to watch you bounce back!! Revenge is a dish best served cold!


Here they are barred from lobbying for 5 years after office but there are loopholes of course lol. You may hope for a one year probation period for all new presidents as well lol. Looks like you guys are in for a very interesting future lol.


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> For my demanding audience, Day 34;
> View attachment 3879211 View attachment 3879212


those plants look a lot like an HPS grow.( large inter-nodal distance) how do those boards compare with these http://www.digikey.com/en/product-highlight/b/bridgelux/eb-series-modules from your introduction it sounds like you are affiliated with a grow light company. is this correct?


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think the skill and fine art of civil debate has been lost in the general population by and large, between defunding public schools and the advent of violent video games and Internet trolling. The combative nature and tone of many news and infotainment channels is also an important factor.
> 
> I think this is highly intentional; how better to control a population than by splitting it in half and setting them against each other, while obstructing every avenue for discussion?
> 
> So yeah, I think you're right.


the only reason we have social programs and labor laws to protect the people is because government is afraid of revolution and are letting us keep just enough of the wealth we produce to prevent it. a study of politics in the 30's when corporations lost some of the power they had in this country will show that.governments will always serve the rich at the expense of the people.a close friend was unable to get the cancer surgery and treatment she needed until she qualified for medicaid under the affordable care act. now the politicians are trying to take that right to health care away from us and replace it with the "right to die" for low income people who can't afford healthcare.the only way the government will act in the best interest of the people is if they are afraid of the people.I can afford health insurance and do not need government assistance of any kind.I will collect social security when im old enough because I already paid for that benefit but I feel we have a moral obligation to help those less fortunate than ourselfs.the rich can take care of themselves and need no help.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Here they are barred from lobbying for 5 years after office but there are loopholes of course lol. You may hope for a one year probation period for all new presidents as well lol. Looks like you guys are in for a very interesting future lol.


With the largest and deadliest military ever seen in history (to fight who exactly?!?!) I'm afraid you're coming along for the ride too, like it or not.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> the only reason we have social programs and labor laws to protect the people is because government is afraid of revolution and are letting us keep just enough of the wealth we produce to prevent it. a study of politics in the 30's when corporations lost some of the power they had in this country will show that.governments will always serve the rich at the expense of the people.a close friend was unable to get the cancer surgery and treatment she needed until she qualified for medicaid under the affordable care act. now the politicians are trying to take that right to health care away from us and replace it with the "right to die" for low income people who can't afford healthcare.the only way the government will act in the best interest of the people is if they are afraid of the people.I can afford health insurance and do not need government assistance of any kind.I will collect social security when im old enough because I already paid for that benefit but I feel we have a moral obligation to help those less fortunate than ourselfs.the rich can take care of themselves and need no help.


The rich certainly need no help but that isn't stopping them from helping themselves to our prosperity anyway.

This must end.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> those plants look a lot like an HPS grow.( large inter-nodal distance) how do those boards compare with these http://www.digikey.com/en/product-highlight/b/bridgelux/eb-series-modules from your introduction it sounds like you are affiliated with a grow light company. is this correct?


I'm a tester for HLG.

This plant looks like it does more due to strain than light.

Unfortunately, we'll never know how it would have looked at finish...

Terminal case of 'Cop chop'.


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The rich certainly need no help but that isn't stopping them from helping themselves to our prosperity anyway.
> 
> This must end.


an 18th century philosopher once said that the role of government was to insure that workers kept a fair share of the wealth they produce in an effort to justify the civil wars in europe that challenged the divine right of kings. we now seem to be faced with a belief in the divine right of the rich.


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a tester for HLG.
> 
> This plant looks like it does more due to strain than light.
> 
> ...


tragic that you were forced to chop early.the real test of a grow is in the quality and taste of the final product..you have my condolences over the premature loss of your girls


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> an 18th century philosopher once said that the role of government was to insure that workers kept a fair share of the wealth they produce in an effort to justify the civil wars in europe that challenged the divine right of kings. we now seem to be faced with a belief in the divine right of the rich.


It's an awfully convenient religion for the rich though!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> tragic that you were forced to chop early.the real test of a grow is in the quality and taste of the final product..you have my condolences over the premature loss of your girls


Thanks, brother.

Yes it still happens, even in Colorado.


----------



## pop22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn.......


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's an awfully convenient religion for the rich though!


religion has always been used to benefit the rich and to control and exploit the people.shocking that so many people are stupid enough to submit to that.I guess in every state L.E will fight legalization even if it means ignoring the law and the constitution. I sometimes think they are a greater threat than the criminals they claim to protect us from.in my little town we have no gangs and very little crime. but we do have a sheriff that seems to think that MMJ patients are responsible for his daughter meth addiction.he has said publicly that cannabis users are no different than meth dealers.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> religion has always been used to benefit the rich and to control and exploit the people.shocking that so many people are stupid enough to submit to that.I guess in every state L.E will fight legalization even if it means ignoring the law and the constitution. I sometimes think they are a greater threat than the criminals they claim to protect us from.in my little town we have no gangs and very little crime. but we do have a sheriff that seems to think that MMJ patients are responsible for his daughter meth addiction.he has said publicly that cannabis users are no different than meth dealers.


Then put up an opposition candidate to him.


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Then put up an opposition candidate to him.


unfortunately that takes money.which I don't have. fortunately the people in my state just legalized recreational use so patients can buy or grow their medicine without registering with no government record of our identity and a mandate to stop wasting resources on cannabis and focus on real crime it is just a matter of time before he is replaced with someone who can do real police work. I am working on a class action suit which may let the people know the real cost of keeping him


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> With the largest and deadliest military ever seen in history (to fight who exactly?!?!) I'm afraid you're coming along for the ride too, like it or not.


And we pretty much have been riding the coatails for the last 50 years and IMO that's not a bad deal .... thank you . And you know, your fighting the terrorist that are knocking on your door as we speak. Oh wait they seem, as the recent past would show, already in the room. The morning news sure has gotten more interesting as well, thanks again lol. Should be an interesting next week when our sunny ways, look at my hair, PM, meets with stormy skies, twitter twat, your guy .


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Apr 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So far today you've questioned the necessity of roads, leaders and medicine.
> 
> I drove to get my appendix out and I got subsidized health care for it, that leaders acting in my best interest made sure was available.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell. Yes. 

Those lights really solve my space issues. Do you have a cost breakdown per light? A vertical SOG is what I've been designing. But your design opens up both sides of my room to add twice the amount of plants. Really nice commercial application. Great work.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks, brother.
> 
> Yes it still happens, even in Colorado.


put this sign out front and see what happens?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2017)

420producer said:


> put this sign out front and see what happens?View attachment 3920686


I'm thinking that cops would even steal ditch weed.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm thinking that cops would even steal ditch weed.


then turning around and flooding the market. with the 1k bows. everyone asked me about . they say 1 in 3 grow out here.. pic not to scale. but close. haha ...


----------



## 420producer (Apr 8, 2017)

420producer said:


> put this sign out front and see what happens?View attachment 3920686


.. but seriously folks...when the price is too good to be true... ya might have gotten this..


ttystikk said:


> I'm thinking that cops would even steal ditch weed.


i found the perfect property to do some serious indoor growing. and with good behaviour you can tend to your outdoor garden. during rec time.. each cell a separate bloom.flower, which can be put on 23 hour lockdown.. no one stealing from you here. already has security fence barbed wire cameras and towers. one way in and out... with easy freeway access. a place that once was there to put you in if you were growing.. Now could be a place to legally grow.... such potential and a 1.2 mil $ U.S.it's a steal


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2017)

420producer said:


> .. but seriously folks...when the price is too good to be true... ya might have gotten this..
> 
> i found the perfect property to do some serious indoor growing. and with good behaviour you can tend to your outdoor garden. during rec time.. each cell a separate bloom.flower, which can be put on 23 hour lockdown.. no one stealing from you here. already has security fence barbed wire cameras and towers. one way in and out... with easy freeway access. a place that once was there to put you in if you were growing.. Now could be a place to legally grow.... such potential and a 1.2 mil $ U.S.it'sView attachment 3920760 a steal


Isn't that an old women's prison out by Ft Morgan?


----------



## 420producer (Apr 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Isn't that an old women's prison out by Ft Morgan?


i think so. brush co.. have the inica . sativa. and hybrid wings. with extraction in AD-SEG. just to be safe.edibles made in the kitchen. self contained sealed environment..ah to dream big... 
a lot of homes are blowing up in the news.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 8, 2017)

and dude blames edibles made him kill his wife..the news just said. lol


----------



## pop22 (Apr 8, 2017)

Someone is already using a closed prison as a grow op!



420producer said:


> .. but seriously folks...when the price is too good to be true... ya might have gotten this..
> 
> i found the perfect property to do some serious indoor growing. and with good behaviour you can tend to your outdoor garden. during rec time.. each cell a separate bloom.flower, which can be put on 23 hour lockdown.. no one stealing from you here. already has security fence barbed wire cameras and towers. one way in and out... with easy freeway access. a place that once was there to put you in if you were growing.. Now could be a place to legally grow.... such potential and a 1.2 mil $ U.S.it'sView attachment 3920760 a steal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2017)

couldn't be that he was just a crazy fucker....i make and smoke hash, i make and eat edibles, and its never made me want to kill anyone. when i don't have any, i occasionally get the urge, but have been able to suppress it so far.
i look at this as bullshit, but even if it had a small amount of legitimacy, its still your responsibility to not consume something that you know has a bad effect on you. i don't use amphetamines or barbiturates, because they have a bad effect on me. same with opiates. i use cannabis because it has no bad effect on me that i've ever been able to perceive. if you're one of the unfortunate few that can't handle it, then QUIT FUCKING IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE you fuck. and if you're just a batshit crazy fucker to begin with, quit trying to blame my drug of choice for your fucked up behavior


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> couldn't be that he was just a crazy fucker....i make and smoke hash, i make and eat edibles, and its never made me want to kill anyone. when i don't have any, i occasionally get the urge, but have been able to suppress it so far.
> i look at this as bullshit, but even if it had a small amount of legitimacy, its still your responsibility to not consume something that you know has a bad effect on you. i don't use amphetamines or barbiturates, because they have a bad effect on me. same with opiates. i use cannabis because it has no bad effect on me that i've ever been able to perceive. if you're one of the unfortunate few that can't handle it, then QUIT FUCKING IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE you fuck. and if you're just a batshit crazy fucker to begin with, quit trying to blame my drug of choice for your fucked up behavior


Human nature is to blame anything and anyone else for their bad behavior instead of taking responsibility.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Apr 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Human nature is to blame anything and anyone else for their bad behavior instead of taking responsibility.



Hey bro. I am not trying to Jack the thread but some people do not like PMs. 

I talked to the folks at Hydro-Gardens about a what they recommend. They said their 4-20 formula. Is that what you use? It is a 4-20-39. Thanks. 

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/420-hydroponic-25lbs-bag/
I was thinking of this before:
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/hobby-formula-25lbs-bag-10-8-22/
10-8-22


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Hey bro. I am not trying to Jack the thread but some people do not like PMs.


Huh? The above was a general statement, not directed at anyone. I didn't PM anyone, either?

In no case did I mean to give offense. I save that shit for the politics section lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I talked to the folks at Hydro-Gardens about a what they recommend. They said their 4-20 formula. Is that what you use? It is a 4-20-39. Thanks.
> 
> https://hydro-gardens.com/product/420-hydroponic-25lbs-bag/
> I was thinking of this before:
> ...


I have great results with their hydroponic special 5-11-26 with micros, and adding calcium nitrate and epsom salt.

I suspect that these three mixes will likely all perform similarly. It would be great to run some side by sides to pick out differences.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Apr 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have great results with their hydroponic special 5-11-26 with micros, and adding calcium nitrate and epsom salt.
> 
> I suspect that these three mixes will likely all perform similarly. It would be great to run some side by sides to pick out differences.



Thanks. I was going to send a PM but thought I would just ask in the thread. I will let you know the results if I test it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Thanks. I was going to send a PM but thought I would just ask in the thread. I will let you know the results if I test it.


You're welcome to PM me anytime, brother.

Please share your results if you do test this. Keep in mind that ratios of the other nutrient salts will also pay a role, so let us know if and how you change the ratios of calcium nitrate and mag sulfate (epsom salt).


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2017)

We almost back up to picture posting speed over here....


----------



## 1000ppm (May 2, 2017)

What ever happend. Did the quantums produce?


----------



## verticalgrow (May 3, 2017)

1000ppm said:


> What ever happend. Did the quantums produce?


hell yea just click link below
https://www.rollitup.org/t/quantum-boards-across-the-pond-in-the-uk.935279/page-6#post-13505025


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're welcome to PM me anytime, brother.
> 
> Please share your results if you do test this. Keep in mind that ratios of the other nutrient salts will also pay a role, so let us know if and how you change the ratios of calcium nitrate and mag sulfate (epsom salt).


Sent my pic over to Charlie at the gang at Hydro. Going to buy more stuff. They said it could be russets! F!
Any ideas? 3 to 4 weeks into Flower. Hit em with Forbid 4F. Hopefully Charlie can figure it out.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Sent my pic over to Charlie at the gang at Hydro. Going to buy more stuff. They said it could be russets! F!
> Any ideas? 3 to 4 weeks into Flower. Hit em with Forbid 4F. Hopefully Charlie can figure it out.


Not russet mites. But that only helps so much lol


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Not russet mites. But that only helps so much lol


Charlie looked on the microscope and sure enough. The hang around the leaf veins so it looks like a nute issue. I freaked this morning and hit em with Forbid. Charlie's co worker showed me a nice color image on his phone. Mites were deads but eggs remain. Weird because I sprayed 90 mites before I pulled the leaves off. 

A dude was there buying bugs with the same problem. He gave me a top on BotaniGuard Maxx which they sell. It is the only thing approved for Colo Rec.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Charlie looked on the microscope and sure enough. The hang around the leaf veins so it looks like a nute issue. I freaked this morning and hit em with Forbid. Charlie's co worker showed me a nice color image on his phone. Mites were deads but eggs remain. Weird because I sprayed 90 mites before I pulled the leaves off.
> 
> A dude was there buying bugs with the same problem. He gave me a top on BotaniGuard Maxx which they sell. It is the only thing approved for Colo Rec.


Good to know. Spider mites suck. Best approach is to try not to let them into your space to begin with, which means no yard work before going near your grow.

In Colorado, you can look at dandelions and most of the time they'll be infested with spidermites. Bindweed is where the powdery mildew hangs out. Therefore it's just best to avoid yard work before checking your grow.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Good to know. Spider mites suck. Best approach is to try not to let them into your space to begin with, which means no yard work before going ear your grow.
> 
> In Colorado, you can look at dandelions and most of the time they'll be infested with spidermites. Bindweed is where the powdery mildew hangs out. Therefore it's just best to avoid yard work before checking your grow.


This BotaniGard Maxx is the only real spray they sell. The ladies bugged the owner to get it.
It has pyrethian in a trace and this essentially a fungus kind of like spinosad. The fungus was discovered by an Italian doctor in 1815.

They are spores they attach and invade the bugs a bit like the movie Alien. Sounds nasty for the bugs. Trying to see if it works on russet mites because it does on spider mites.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beauveria_bassiana*
*Beauveria bassiana*


----------



## SaltyNuts (May 25, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> BotaniGard Maxx
> *Beauveria bassiana*


that shit will eat you alive too if you let it. Especially if you are immune-compromised.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 25, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> that shit will eat you alive too if you let it. Especially if you are immune-compromised.


In reading the instructions you got to coverup and war goggles and respirators. Are you being a bit sarcasric?


----------



## PetFlora (May 25, 2017)

H2O2 works wonders, non toxic, unless sprayed at too strong a strength. I buy30-40% from beauty supply and dilute ~ 1:10. You have to repeat a couple times to get the hatched eggs, but the residue is just water


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 25, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> H2O2 works wonders, non toxic, unless sprayed at too strong a strength. I buy30-40% from beauty supply and dilute ~ 1:10. You have to repeat a couple times to get the hatched eggs, but the residue is just water


Safe for plants and buds? Thanks.


----------



## SaltyNuts (May 25, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> In reading the instructions you got to coverup and war goggles and respirators. Are you being a bit sarcasric?


Not at all sarcastic.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 26, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> H2O2 works wonders, non toxic, unless sprayed at too strong a strength. I buy30-40% from beauty supply and dilute ~ 1:10. You have to repeat a couple times to get the hatched eggs, but the residue is just water



What about 3% at drug store? On the 30% Hydrogen peroxide 1 to 10 - I assume 10 parts water. You work undersides of the leaves with sprayer? How late into flower can you spray? Do you cover your soil?

Anything you can water in afterwards or spray 3 weeks in flower to perk the plants back up? Thanks.


----------



## PetFlora (May 26, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> What about 3% at drug store? On the 30% Hydrogen peroxide 1 to 10 - I assume 10 parts water. You work undersides of the leaves with sprayer? How late into flower can you spray? Do you cover your soil?
> 
> Anything you can water in afterwards or spray 3 weeks in flower to perk the plants back up? Thanks.


3% may be too weak. Yes, 10 parts water. The underside is where the bugs tend to hide. Does not harm the buds. Read up on h2o2


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 26, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> 3% may be too weak. Yes, 10 parts water. The underside is where the bugs tend to hide. Does not harm the buds. Read up on h2o2


Thank you!


----------



## SaltyNuts (May 26, 2017)

better to mix your own dilution as the store bought contains sodium benzoate preservative which may not be good for the plants. test on a small area first. As usual it's better to spray before dark cycle to avoid hot spots from the lights.

btw the new enzyme products are very effective at controlling or even eliminating mites and insects, as well as fungus. "Big Time Exterminator" from BigTimeZyme is very good, very concentrated. formula. Good for soild drench and foliar spray.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 26, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> better to mix your own dilution as the store bought contains sodium benzoate preservative which may not be good for the plants. test on a small area first. As usual it's better to spray before dark cycle to avoid hot spots from the lights.
> 
> btw the new enzyme products are very effective at controlling or even eliminating mites and insects, as well as fungus. "Big Time Exterminator" from BigTimeZyme is very good, very concentrated. formula. Good for soild drench and foliar spray.


Many thanks. Some of the stuff that has come out in just the past six months is pretty amazing with enzymes, spores, fungi. Pretty incredible. Big Time looks pretty good.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 27, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> 3% may be too weak. Yes, 10 parts water. The underside is where the bugs tend to hide. Does not harm the buds. Read up on h2o2


Good for Russet mites and eggs too?

Did you even add a little sugar or molasses to the mix to make it a bit stickier. Others have mentioned this with hydrogen peroxide but the sugar/molasses being ingested by motes and blowing up part is supposedly a myth. Thanks.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Good for Russet mites and eggs too?
> 
> Did you even add a little sugar or molasses to the mix to make it a bit stickier. Others have mentioned this with hydrogen peroxide but the sugar/molasses being ingested by motes and blowing up part is supposedly a myth. Thanks.


Russet mites need another mix entirely.


----------



## SaltyNuts (May 28, 2017)

You might be able to get by quite well by alternating h202 and enzymes, and it can help you get the space as clean as you can, organically. You can spray h202 and enzymes on walls, floors, and other surfaces too; trays, etc.... helps kill stray eggs, etc and also suppress bacteria and fungi


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (May 28, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> You might be able to get by quite well by alternating h202 and enzymes, and it can help you get the space as clean as you can, organically. You can spray h202 and enzymes on walls, floors, and other surfaces too; trays, etc.... helps kill stray eggs, etc and also suppress bacteria and fungi


Enzymes like from Big Time Exterminator?

Those spores in BB creep me out like Alien.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 21, 2017)

Shits looking good bro! Those overhead lights look the biz!


----------



## Cookie-Monster (Jun 21, 2017)

okay, so what driver do i need if i have a single qb288?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Shits looking good bro! Those overhead lights look the biz!


Long time no see!


----------



## SaltyNuts (Jun 22, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Enzymes like from Big Time Exterminator?
> 
> Those spores in BB creep me out like Alien.


Big Time Exterminator is showing very well. It's very concentrated. Seems very effective at wiping out soil-born bugs and even spider mites. Follow the mixing directions on the label.
PS: Don't forget about timing a wettable-sulfur spray in veg. Cure for powdery mildew and an old-school control for mites. (So far there's no bad reaction between the sulfur and the enzymes when sprayed a week apart.)


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jun 22, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> Big Time Exterminator is showing very well. It's very concentrated. Seems very effective at wiping out soil-born bugs and even spider mites. Follow the mixing directions on the label.
> PS: Don't forget about timing a wettable-sulfur spray in veg. Cure for powdery mildew and an old-school control for mites. (So far there's no bad reaction between the sulfur and the enzymes when sprayed a week apart.)


Thanks. Just got my quart in th email. I spoke to the guy in Santa Rosa who makes it and young guy in So Cal who ships it. Good guys. I bought off their web site with 15% off coupon. Looks good. 

I will do my soil drench - if it handles soil gnats it is a God-send. Also if it nukes spider and russet mites up to harvest as advertised an even bigger deal. 

In the sulfur - is it a powder? I know there are bug products with sulfur. I am also using powdered silica during veg as a spray. The powdered supposedly will leave microscopic shards of silica like Dia Earth to cut bugs up.


----------



## SaltyNuts (Jun 22, 2017)

hmm, be careful with silica powder, if it's the wrong kind it will mess up your lungs real bad, like cancer. For example there's two types of diatomaceous earth, one is food grade and one is mostly used for swimming pool filters, and it can kill you. 

The sulfur I like is Bonide brand wettable powder.

Good luck with the enzymes!


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jun 22, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> hmm, be careful with silica powder, if it's the wrong kind it will mess up your lungs real bad, like cancer. For example there's two types of diatomaceous earth, one is food grade and one is mostly used for swimming pool filters, and it can kill you.
> 
> The sulfur I like is Bonide brand wettable powder.
> 
> Good luck with the enzymes!


Thanks. This is the silica I use. They say it is safe for foliar spray.
http://www.mbferts.com/Agsil-16H-Potassium-Silicate-Soluble-Silica-Powder-545.htm

Yeah Dia Earth is dangerous. Even food grade can be dangerous.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jun 23, 2017)

SaltyNuts said:


> hmm, be careful with silica powder, if it's the wrong kind it will mess up your lungs real bad, like cancer. For example there's two types of diatomaceous earth, one is food grade and one is mostly used for swimming pool filters, and it can kill you.
> 
> The sulfur I like is Bonide brand wettable powder.
> 
> Good luck with the enzymes!


BTE made short work of the soil gnats and you only need to use a tiny amount. The flying gnats hung around for a little but they are pretty much gone now too. I guess they knew laying eggs was a waste of time or they tried and died. BTE ingredients are safe. I have not used that spore stuff from the other company. 

Big Time Exter should be in everyone's arsenal against spider and russet mites. I will use it as a weekly preventative too. You can use it up to harvest as well. Thanks again.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Long time no see!


Yeah I know aye  Been laying low if ya know what I mean. Still cranking shit out. But just keeping me head down. Shit started getting a bit hot.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

kiwipaulie said:


> Yeah I know aye  Been laying low if ya know what I mean. Still cranking shit out. But just keeping me head down. Shit started getting a bit hot.


I know the feeling. Stay safe.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 27, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> H2O2 works wonders, non toxic, unless sprayed at too strong a strength. I buy30-40% from beauty supply and dilute ~ 1:10. You have to repeat a couple times to get the hatched eggs, but the residue is just water


Older post but you probably would want to stop using cosmetic grade ..... it has stabilizers . Also do you use v-40? If yes it's not 40% and doubt there is a 40% that is sold to them. Sorry, just had to clarify, girlfriends a hair stylist .


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 28, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Older post but you probably would want to stop using cosmetic grade ..... it has stabilizers . Also do you use v-40? If yes it's not 40% and doubt there is a 40% that is sold to them. Sorry, just had to clarify, girlfriends a hair stylist .


I know, but food grade is expensive due to hazardous materials

IME not a big deal when used a few times to spray plant bugs


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 28, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> I know, but food grade is expensive due to hazardous materials
> 
> IME not a big deal when used a few times to spray plant bugs


Your right it is expensive and hard to get here. I just bought 5 gallons off of Craig's list $100 lol, I just wanted people to know what there spraying on plants if they decide to


----------



## indianajones (Jun 29, 2017)

Hope everything is going well with your court issues bro, best wishes and looking forward to your being back in full swing asap!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2017)

indianajones said:


> Hope everything is going well with your court issues bro, best wishes and looking forward to your being back in full swing asap!


Hey, thanks for the kind words! Still slogging through, no idea what the final resolution is gonna be yet. After 6 months. Crazy.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey, thanks for the kind words! Still slogging through, no idea what the final resolution is gonna be yet. After 6 months. Crazy.


Sorry to post this in your thread but was curious to get your input. I am near Charlie the cat's area. The last couple of months a well known grow store has become more and more empty of customers. I went in there today for some tupur and the place was empty. It seems like last summer they were busy, because I was thinking with summer that indoor slows down. 

The law gets tougher in 2018. 

Are more small growers bailing? If so should street prices be increasing?
Any buzz or ideas on what may be going on? It is very odd.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Sorry to post this in your thread but was curious to get your input. I am near Charlie the cat's area. The last couple of months a well known grow store has become more and more empty of customers. I went in there today for some tupur and the place was empty. It seems like last summer they were busy, because I was thinking with summer that indoor slows down.
> 
> The law gets tougher in 2018.
> 
> ...


One grow store could just be going out of business or have had its clientele poached by other stores. Not a big enough sample size to spot a trend.

I haven't seen any signs of a slowdown in terms of home grows, but the trend is towards smaller ones; the guys who want to go big already have and now it's just normal people setting up a legal no card op (12 or less) in their spare bedroom or basement.

Those folks don't want to pay hydro store prices, so they blend in at Home Depot and the local nurseries garden shops.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> One grow store could just be going out of business or have had its clientele poached by other stores. Not a big enough sample size to spot a trend.
> 
> I haven't seen any signs of a slowdown in terms of home grows, but the trend is towards smaller ones; the guys who want to go big already have and now it's just normal people setting up a legal no card op (12 or less) in their spare bedroom or basement.
> 
> Those folks don't want to pay hydro store prices, so they blend in at Home Depot and the local nurseries garden shops.


And buying online is taking a chunk out the Hydro Store business.
Although I do still buy from my HS, but on some of the larger orders, I will buy online due to cost savings.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2017)

Lots of things are burning their butts. LED lights are a big one. Even if they sell it, they don't sell another one to the same customer for years. You don't need a new bulb every 6 months.....

Another is super soil. Hydro stores don't get to sell you the ingredients either because they don't carry them or price them out of sight. You just don't need any more bags of $25 ffof, and you aren't going to buy peat moss or compost from them unless they sell organic at a reasonable price.

Super soil also cuts down on nutrient sales and gizmos like ph pens and ec meters.

Then there is amazon. Cheaper and delivered to your door.

Still, I like having them around. local hydro stores may be expensive, but they have what you need in a pinch and a few actually know what the products are. I'd hate to see them go away and at least try to give them business.

But here in MA, just afterpersonal use and growing became legal, you couldn't beat the smile off their faces with a bat. They were selling complete grow ops to either complete newb's or at the very least underground closet growers. These guys were buying for multiple 10x10 spaces in one shop. I was mesmerized listening to them ask what else they needed..

Gonna be a lot of gear on ebay soon. Also bad for hydro stores unless they buy it up at pennies on the dollar.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> One grow store could just be going out of business or have had its clientele poached by other stores. Not a big enough sample size to spot a trend.
> 
> I haven't seen any signs of a slowdown in terms of home grows, but the trend is towards smaller ones; the guys who want to go big already have and now it's just normal people setting up a legal no card op (12 or less) in their spare bedroom or basement.
> 
> Those folks don't want to pay hydro store prices, so they blend in at Home Depot and the local nurseries garden shops.


Is that who's buying the Black Magic products at the Homie Diaper? lol


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Jul 14, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Is that who's buying the Black Magic products at the Homie Diaper? lol


Ha ha. I would buy Dr. Earth before I would by Black Mon-Satan soil. That Black Magic shit is as expensive as Big Mike's shit. 

Sometimes it is worth bullshitting with people at the grow store. I knew one guy who looked like a slacker when I first went in. He would be outside vaping. He turned out to be a really funny guy, great grower and had 2 other businesses on the side. He was a real hustler in a good way. He eventually quit to work on his businesses. He made his own soil too.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks to a collaboration between HLG, @Stephenj37826 of Johnson Grow Lights, @robincnn of Northern Grow Lights and yours truly of ICC Growers and TCDLabs, I'm proud to present what we believe is the first quantum board based _*overhead light fixture*_ for vertical gardening;
> View attachment 3859894
> 
> Together, we're turning indoor growing on its ear.


And i'm just now seeing this....ffs I have some reading to do


----------



## calliandra (Jul 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, that's about right.
> 
> I regret to inform you that the plant in the test was confiscated by police last Friday, so it's gone for good. Along with all but a dozen of the rest of my plants. Fortunately I wasn't arrested but it's been a rough week.


 oh so sorry to read that you've been having this kind of drama in your life!!
Hoping at least it gets wrapped up as painlessly as possible!

Did they take the lights too or can you still restart the quantum board light test?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

calliandra said:


> oh so sorry to read that you've been having this kind of drama in your life!!
> Hoping at least it gets wrapped up as painlessly as possible!
> 
> Did they take the lights too or can you still restart the quantum board light test?


They didn't take any equipment at all.

Once the legal stuff is settled- and it's far from that at the moment- I'll be able to get up and running again.

Six months in a holding pattern will drive anyone round the bend.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They didn't take any equipment at all.
> 
> Once the legal stuff is settled- and it's far from that at the moment- I'll be able to get up and running again.
> 
> Six months in a holding pattern will drive anyone round the bend.


I was quite happy for mine to take a couple of years lol. I assume you are hoping to beat it where as I was delaying the inevitable lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2017)

My quickest was a trip to the judges house at 10:30 at night in Watertown NewYork lol. You guys have a weird justice system lol. Trooper took me to a cash machine in handcuffs so I could post bail at his house lol. Happened there were a bus load of Japanese tourist at the place all taking pics of me and the cop at the machine lol. Fuck I need to write a book lol. Sorry to digress TTY I hope you get this shit solved as painlessly as possible


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> My quickest was a trip to the judges house at 10:30 at night in Watertown NewYork lol. You guys have a weird justice system lol. Trooper took me to a cash machine in handcuffs so I could post bail at his house lol. Happened there were a bus load of Japanese tourist at the place all taking pics of me and the cop at the machine lol. Fuck I need to write a book lol. Sorry to digress TTY I hope you get this shit solved as painlessly as possible


Not how it works here, by a long shot. The cops have the discretion to let you know you have a warrant so you can make arrangements- or to kick your door in. Since I've always been civil with them, they were nice enough to let me be ready to post bond and just run through the process.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I was quite happy for mine to take a couple of years lol. I assume you are hoping to beat it where as I was delaying the inevitable lol.


In my case things are pretty uncertain, hence the stress level.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In my case things are pretty uncertain, hence the stress level.


What's your lawyer say


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> What's your lawyer say


'uncertain'


----------



## calliandra (Jul 15, 2017)

Quite a challenge to keep that from clouding over your days! whew. 
I'll think of you whenever I wrangle myself from one of my own worries, sending you that lightness of being 
But you _can _still grow the 12 plants they left you in the meantime? For some solace? I do hope so!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Quite a challenge to keep that from clouding over your days! whew.
> I'll think of you whenever I wrangle myself from one of my own worries, sending you that lightness of being
> But you _can _still grow the 12 plants they left you in the meantime? For some solace? I do hope so!


Thank you for your kind words.

Please understand that I am fully aware that my situation is nowhere near as dire as that of so many others. I'm utterly comfortable in the knowledge that what I do and who I am helps many and hurts no one.

This is my life's work. I won't let legalistic thugs ruin my work. I help people. There are no victims as a consequence of my activities.

If I must go to my grave today, I will go with a clear conscience.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Not how it works here, by a long shot. The cops have the discretion to let you know you have a warrant so you can make arrangements- or to kick your door in. Since I've always been civil with them, they were nice enough to let me be ready to post bond and just run through the process.


That's what they do here as well, typically arriving at 5 in the morning lol. I was amazed they took me to his house lol. Good luck tty!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The boards are working fine and they seem to be placing the light as advertised. They're running cool to the touch, not bad for being mounted an inch below the ceiling!
> 
> Now we wait to see what the plant has to say about them.


well said!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

hey ttystikk sorry to hear you're no closer to resolving this


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey ttystikk sorry to hear you're no closer to resolving this


I'm still here though...

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still here though...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


over the years I've fought a few cases both on bond & in custody .I didn't realize how precious my rights were until they were lost. didn't do well on probation & even worse on parole. they can really tangle you up! so keep up the fight don't give an inch


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> over the years I've fought a few cases both on bond & in custody .I didn't realize how precious my rights were until they were lost. didn't do well on probation & even worse on parole. they can really tangle you up! so keep up the fight don't give an inch


I'm done being called a criminal for growing a legal, harmless plant in the privacy of my own house for research and medicinal purposes.

The police state needs to fuck off.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2017)

they "legalized" it here in cali & tbh I'm not too thrilled. special intere$t is overwhelming at least before you knew just where you stood with a medical card


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they "legalized" it here in cali & tbh I'm not too thrilled. special intere$t is overwhelming at least before you knew just where you stood with a medical card


Typical American hypocrisy; we legalized weed!

...just not for you.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 12, 2017)

We absolutely need to start passing laws that prohibit any agency, whether local, state, or federal, from keeping any portion of assets they seize. It should all go to a state or federal treasury account and be used for non law enforcement uses only.

They shouldn't need a financial incentive to enforce laws. Either it's important to seize assets for the purposes of removing profit from crime or it isn't. 

Something tells me a lot of seizures would stop if they didn't get to eat the proceeds.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

greg nr said:


> We absolutely need to start passing laws that prohibit any agency, whether local, state, or federal, from keeping any portion of assets they seize. It should all go to a state or federal treasury account and be used for non law enforcement uses only.
> 
> They shouldn't need a financial incentive to enforce laws. Either it's important to seize assets for the purposes of removing profit from crime or it isn't.
> 
> Something tells me a lot of seizures would stop if they didn't get to eat the proceeds.


Yep. Agreed, 100%

It won't happen until we get rid of Citizens United.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2017)

I can't wait to see how Ontario's CCBO (cannbis control board ontario) works out, controlling all marijuana sold in the province. The first ever drug dealer to lose money and not because they got caught or robbed lol. Ahhhh it's not going to be fun if it's not illegal, think I'm still gonna have fun .


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I can't wait to see how Ontario's CCBO (cannbis control board ontario) works out, controlling all marijuana sold in the province. The first ever drug dealer to lose money and not because they got caught or robbed lol. Ahhhh it's not going to be fun if it's not illegal, think I'm still gonna have fun .


LOL

Shush...


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> LOL
> 
> Shush...


fuck em.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> We absolutely need to start passing laws that prohibit any agency, whether local, state, or federal, from keeping any portion of assets they seize. It should all go to a state or federal treasury account and be used for non law enforcement uses only.
> 
> They shouldn't need a financial incentive to enforce laws. Either it's important to seize assets for the purposes of removing profit from crime or it isn't.
> 
> Something tells me a lot of seizures would stop if they didn't get to eat the proceeds.


The repeal of certain aspects of asset forfeiture just passed the US House.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The repeal of certain aspects of asset forfeiture just passed the US House.


Yes, they are reinstating the Obama era policy of not allowing state and local police to get a financial share in federal seizures that they assist with. 

Basically it's a slap on the hand to sessions who wanted to bring it back.


----------



## pop22 (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe after someone puts trump in cement boots and takes him swimming....



greg nr said:


> We absolutely need to start passing laws that prohibit any agency, whether local, state, or federal, from keeping any portion of assets they seize. It should all go to a state or federal treasury account and be used for non law enforcement uses only.
> 
> They shouldn't need a financial incentive to enforce laws. Either it's important to seize assets for the purposes of removing profit from crime or it isn't.
> 
> Something tells me a lot of seizures would stop if they didn't get to eat the proceeds.


----------

